# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Wat te verwachten van Citalopram/Cipramil?

## kaatjekakel

Sinds februari heb ik klachten als...niet kunnen slapen, veel huilen, dodelijke vermoeidheid, piekeren, piekeren, piekeren, nergens meer zin in, paniekaanvallen, veel stressklachten (verkeerd ademen, pijn op de borst, brok in de keel, buikpijn......), geen eetlust, niet meer genieten. Met huisarts en psycholoog heb ik besloten om medicatie te gaan gebruiken. 

Ik slik nu vier weken citalopram 20mg en had in het begin veel bijwerkingen. Deze zijn nu weg, maar ik merk nog niet dat het gaat werken, alleen wel dat mijn gedachten wat actiever zijn, dat maakt dat de negatieve gedachten over mezelf er niet beter op worden. Ik zou ook zo graag weer eens een goede nacht slapen...... Wil ik te snel?

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Kaatjekakel, 

Citalopam heeft netals alle andere ad's een lange inwerktijd, het duurt meestal 6 tot 8 weken voordat er merkbaar resultaat geboekt worden. Dat er in het begin veel bijwerkingen zijn is heel normal en ook heel logisch, je lichaam moet wennen aan de regelmatige aanvoer van nieuwe stofjes (wat in de citalopam zit). 
Ik weet het niet helemaal zeker maar je kunt rekenen op min. 6 maanden gebruik van de Citalopam als het werkt. Het hangt er natuurlijk vanaf hoe het met je gaat. 
Misschien kan je vragen om met je psycholoog ontspanningsoefeningen te doen om controle te krijgen over je stress klachten en paniekaanvallen... zoals de 'veilige plek' oefening. 

Laat je even weten hoe het verloopt? Alleen als je wilt natuurlijk.

Groetjes,
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Vaak worden je klachten eerst nog erger voordat je de juiste werking ervaart...dit kan dus bij jou het geval zijn.
Als je blijft twijfelen;vraag raad aan je voorschrijver of dit normaal is...ik persoonlijk zie dit als een normaal verschijnsel.
En als antwoord op je vraag "wil ik te snel",geef ik je het advies het nog een maand aan te zien...wss en hopelijk bemerk je al vlug verbetering!

Sterkte en hou ons aub op de hoogte!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Bedankt voor jullie reacties en fijn dat ik tegen jullie aan mag mekkeren. Ik bezoek naast de medicatie een psycholoog en ga naar de fysio voor ontspanning en ademhalingsoefeningen, ik heb namelijk problemen om mijn ademhaling onder controle te krijgen.... De paniek overkomt me met name in situaties waarin ik eerder ontspannen was... in bed of in mijn moestuintje en niet tijdens stress maar daarna. 

Een paar jaar geleden heb ik ook AD gebruikt, seroxat, daarvan kan ik me niet goed herinneren dat het er zo in sloeg! Ook niet dat de klachten toenamen. Ik wilde dit echter niet weer slikken vanwege vele problemen met afbouwen en met mijn gewicht, 15 kilo in een jaar erbij.

Moet je bij een tweede depressie ook langer slikken? Wat mij ook bevreemd is dat ik het idee heb dat mijn biologische klok defect is..... 's nachts slecht slapen, overdag moe en 's avonds voel ik me eigenlijk het best....maar ik ben normaal een ochtendmens, eentje die 's avonds op tijd naar bed moet. Nu moet ik er echt voor waken dat ik niet in bed blijf liggen of er weer in kruip, hoewel ik niet slaap. 

Groetjes,
Kakel

----------


## Agnes574

Neem je je AD s'morgens of s'avonds in?
Als je deze s'morgens inneemt zou je biologische klok niet ontregeld mogen zijn...raar!
Breng dat zéker ter sprake bij je psycholoog of fysiotherapeut!

Xx Ag

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Agnes,

Ik neem het 's avonds voor het slapen gaan op advies van mijn apotheek, zo slaap je door de bijverschijnselen is mij gezegd. Het slecht slapen en het verstoorde ritme had ik ook al voor de AD en naar mijn idee is dit niet versterkt door de medicijnen. Ik ga het zeker overleggen. Ik heb overigens gelezen dat de dagschommeling van de klachten ook een kenmerk van de depressie kan zijn.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Kaatje, 

Heb je wat aan die ontspanningsoefeningen van je fysiotherapeut? Ik weet niet of je aangesloten bent bij een sportschool, maar misschien kun je kijken naar bodybalance. Dat is een vorm van tai chi, yoga en pilates, je werkt dan op een gecontroleerde manier aan sport en ontspanning (ook veel ademhalingsoefeningen). Bij mij helpt dit meer dan fysiotherapie. Ik heb 7 jaar fysiotherapie gehad voor mijn evenwichtsstoornis en later ontspannings- en ademhalingsoefeningen erbij... maar ik maakte pas sprongen vooruit toen ik met body balance begon, daar werdt ik echt rustig, maakte sprongen met mijn evenwicht. Met mijn behandelaren heb ik nu afgesproken als ik body balance volf, hoef ik niet naar fysiotherapie.

Of je bij een tweede depressie langer moet slikken, ik weet dit ook niet 100% zeker, maar dacht van wel, omdat de kans op terug val ook groter is. Zeker is het aan te raden om een langere met kleinere stapjes afbouwschema aan te houden als het zover is. Het is voor nu veel belangrijker dat jij je nu beter gaat voelen! Maar je alsjeblieft nog niet druk over dit.

Typ hier maar lekker van je af, als je het goed doet! Geen zorgen om maken dat het niet mag ofzo. 

Volgens mij ben je goed opweg! 

Liefs
petra

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Kaatje, 

Mijn huisarts zei laatste tegen mij, dat je Ad kan splitsen in 2 groepen, activerende en passieve. Het overgrote deel is in de activerende groep in te delen, ook alle nieuwe ad, dus ook de jouwe. Dit is omdat men in depressie dat lusteloze gevoel ervaren.
Hij zei dat passieve ad's het beste werken als ze 's avonds worden ingenomen. Bij de activerende ad's ligt het eraan hoe lang het duurt voordat het activerende bestandeel werkt, om het 's ochtends of 's avonds in te nemen. Het op een verkeerd tijdsstip innemen kan gevolgen hebben voor je biologische klok. Misschien is het bij jouw nodig om ze 's ochtends in te nemen? Ik zal het wel overleggen met je arts en niet zomaar (zelf) gaan dokteren.

Ik heb gekozen voor een passieve, omdat ik jaren te korte nachten heb gemaakt.

Hoop dat je er iets aan hebt! 

Take care!
Petra

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hadden jullie trouwens ook zoveel lichamelijke klachten bij je depressie? Ik heb me hier echt over verbaasd, ik heb het idee dat ik nog nooit zo moe ben geweest. Ook de stress en de paniek... zou ik echt te lang hebben doorgelopen met mijn klachten?

----------


## Ilse34

Hoi Kaatjekakel, 

Ik had ook veel last van lichamelijke klachten...
Men lichaam gaf duidelijk aan dat er iets fout ging.
Ik kon het niet meer negeren.
S morgens vroeger wakker schieten.
hyperventileren, spastische darmen, geen honger, men maag deed pijn.
Ikzelf deed daarvoor altijd dat er niets aan de hand was maar blijkbaar kamp ik toch met een onverwerkt verleden.. Daar ben ik nu met de therapeut aan het werken. 
Nu ben ik vooral nog misselijk en moe van de AD maar ik hoop dat het snel beter gaat.
ik denk inderdaad dat je te lang bent doorgegaan. De maatschappij verlangd dat ergens ook vind je niet?? niet zeuren, niet zagen, altijd maar doorgaan, positief zijn, ..
hum.

groetjes
Ilse

fijn weekend!!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ben ondertussen ook wel weer aan het werk, maar ik merk dat ik het moeilijk vind om maar gedeeltelijk aanwezig te zijn. Ik heb een solobaan, er blijft dus veel liggen. Ik hou hele dagen werken en concentreren echter nog niet vol, maar baal daar van en schaam me eigenlijk ook wel een beetje voor mijn situatie.... ik ben een perfectionist en zou me het liefst verstoppen. Hebben jullie dat nu ook?

Het niet zeuren en altijd maar doorgaan van Sleepy herken ik ook wel hoor, heb lang verstoppertje gespeeld.

----------


## Agnes574

> blijft veel liggen,maar baal daar van en schaam me eigenlijk ook wel een beetje voor mijn situatie.... ik ben een perfectionist en zou me het liefst verstoppen. Hebben jullie dat nu ook?
> 
> Het niet zeuren en altijd maar doorgaan van Sleepy herken ik ook wel hoor, heb lang verstoppertje gespeeld.


Dat té lang doorgaan, die perfectionisme én de lichamelijke klachten zijn de o zo typische symptomen van een depressie,burn-out of een ander lichamelijk probleem.

Ik was precies hetzelfde; drukke baan,alles zelf willen doen,perfectionistisch,niet naar mijn lichaam luisteren>altijd maar doorgaan en mijn grenzen verleggen...en ja,daar kwam een zeer zware depressie,heel veel lichamelijke klachten en uiteindelijk het Chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom uit voort.
Ik ben nog maar een schim van de rondcrossende aggie van vroeger!
Helaas komt berouw na de zonde..............

Dus aan jullie; LUISTER NAAR JE LICHAAM EN TREK OP TIJD AAN DE ALARMBEL!!!!
EN BLIJF BELLEN TOT JE GEHOOR KRIJGT!!!!

Xx Ag

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Agnes,

Naar aanleiding van je reactie en het gesprek met de psycholoog vanmorgen heb ik besloten terug te gaan naar de huisarts. Ik heb eigenlijk pas over twee weken een afspraak...maar ik wil gewoon overleggen wat slim is.

De afgelopen dagen heb ik weer flink lopen malen en piekeren over diverse zaken. Ook vind ik dat mijn stemming niet erg verbetert, ookal ben ik nu bijna zeven weken aan het slikken. De psycholoog gaf aan dat dit het merkbare effect is bij deze dosering, zoals deze bij mij aan zal slaan. Zij heeft het idee dat het te laag is. Na zoveel weken kun je volgens haar niet meer verwachten dat het veel zal veranderen.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte meissie!!
Laat me 's weten wat je huisarts ervan denkt?!

Knuffel Ag Xx

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dag Agnes,

De huisarts heeft me aangeraden om via 30 naar 40 mg te gaan. Zij denkt ook dat de dosering te laag is. Ik wil me graag beter voelen, zoals het nu gaat is het ook niet goed. Baal er alleen wel van dat het me zelf dus niet lukt met een lage dosering. Ben gewoon even verdrietig en vind het best wel spannend om opnieuw de confrontatie met de bijwerkingen aan te gaan.

Liefs,

Kaatje

----------


## kaatjekakel

Vanavond neem ik voor het eerst de 30 mg, ben benieuwd hoe ik me morgen voel, of er veel bijwerkingen zijn. Mag ik dan ook tegen jullie aan zeuren?

Heb de laatste week ook weer toegenomen stress-klachten en hyperventilatie. Ga er dus zelf ook van uit dat de dosering te laag is.

----------


## Ilse34

Tuurlijk mag je tegen ons aan zeuren.
Ik denk (hoop) dat je niet veel bijwerkingen gaat hebben ook niet.
succes
liefs
Ilse

----------


## kaatjekakel

De bijwerkingen van 20 naar 30 zijn gelukkig niet zo heftig als van niets naar 20, voel me alleen verschrikkelijk moe en heb last van misselijkheid. Nog steeds piekeren en onrust, slecht slapen......... en ik baal van het slechte weer. Gelukkig wordt dat in de loop van de week beter want mijn moestuintje staat op springen.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Gisteren heel erg moe, vandaag iets minder, maar wel misselijk..drukkend gevoel op de borst, bah. Ik werk wel, maar merk dat ik toch lichtelijk onder invloed ben, kan me moeilijk concentreren. De weersvoorspellingen zijn gelukkig beter dan vorige week. Werk daarom maar drie dagen deze week.

----------


## Ilse34

en hoe gaat het met in je hoofd?
ik morgen weer naar de psychiater... 
knap dat je kan gaan werken!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik werk om invulling in mijn dag te hebben, anders kruip ik weer in mijn bed of zo. Ik vind het nog steeds moeilijk om de dag door te komen en af en toe wou ik dat het herfst was en dat het lekker vroeg donker was.. Ben ook nog veel aan het piekeren en in gedachten. Ontspannen doe ik omdat het moet (ohoh, dan doe ik het niet goed...) voor de oefeningen van de fysio....

Vandaag wel lichtelijk last van dementie... ook opvallend voor anderen. Ook moe, dus nu eerst koffie!

----------


## Ilse34

Van dementie heb ik ook last..
ik was vandaag zelfs een uur te laat bij de kinesist. 
Gelukkig vond hij het niet al te erg.

Succes nog!!

----------


## Tess71

Hallo Kaatje,

Ik ben heel erg benieuwd hoe het verder met je gaat na de verhoging! Zelf begin ik vrijdag met 20 mg Citalopram na meer dan 10 jaar Efexor te hebben geslikt. Zie hier erg tegen op!
Ben nu een week bezig met afbouwen van 150 naar 75 mg en dat is behoorlijk pittig.
Veel ontwenningsverschijnselen, hetzelfde als dat je aan een AD begint.

Maar ik ga er voor en ik blijf je volgen hoe het met je gaat!

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## kaatjekakel

Vandaag weer bij de huisarts geweest, ga deze week verhogen naar 40. Vorige week heb ik echt dipdagen gehad, deze week lijkt het wat beter te gaan. Heb alleen al vier nachten heel beroerd geslapen en ben gesloopt. Wat doen jullie tegen het slechte slapen en komt dat ooit weer goed? Ik zie me zelf zo niet weer volledig werken, ik ben daar veel te moe voor.

----------


## Tess71

Hallo,

Ik slaap niet slecht maar wel heel erg kort, 4 tot 5 uurtjes per nacht.
Wat mij wel opvalt is dat naar mate de dag vordert de angsten bij mij toenemen, misschien door de vermoeidheid.......Of nog niet de juiste dosering Citalopram of het kan ook nog de ontwennigsverschijnselen zijn van de Efexor.
Best wel lastig vind ik als je niet weet waar door het komt.

Het is even zoeken naar de juiste dosering maar wie weet met de nieuwe dosering gaat het slapen ook snel weer beter!

Wat bij mij soms wil helpen is goed op mijn ademhaling letten, dan voel ik mij toch rustiger worden en val ik uit eindelijk toch in slaap!

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik slaap als sinds februari slecht in, wordt 's nachts vaak wakker en ben 's ochtends ook vroeg wakker. Paar keer 's nachts paniekaanval gehad, wat in het begin door de medicatie nog versterkt werd. Dat staat ook in de bijsluiter. Ik ga vanavond beginnen met de nieuwe dosering, 40 mg. Zal wel weer een paar dagen moeilijk zijn, maar dan ben ik ook op de afgesproken dosering.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte meiden...ik weet hoe moeilijk het is om de juiste/beste dosering te weten te komen en hoe moeilijk het is om in te schatten welke problemen/bijwerkingen bij wat horen...
Even doorzetten!!!
STERKTE Xx Ag

ps; ivm in- en doorslaapproblemen...al 's melatoninetabletten geprobeerd?
Melatonine is een stof welke je lichaam zelf aanmaakt> met als signaal: tijd om te gaan slapen (en goed te slapen!)
Lage dosis te verkrijgen zonder voorschrift,hogere op voorschrift (vb Circadin 2mg)

----------


## Tess71

OOH paniekaanvallen, dat blijft een drama........sterkte met je nieuwe dosering.

Goed idee Agnes de melatoninetabletten, ga het volgende week aan mijn arts vragen.
Hopelijk zit ik op de goeie dosis maar dat is nog te vroeg voor mij om dat zeker te weten zit pas 6 dagen op 20 mg en de ontwenningsverschijnselen van de Efexor hebben mijn lijf helaas nog niet verlaten!

Heb gelukkig wel een milde dag vandaag  :Wink:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Agnes,

Ik heb ook over melatonine nagedacht, ik heb alleen veel allergiën en dan wordt het afgeraden. 

Kakel

----------


## Ilse34

In de beginperiode sliep ik ook slecht. smorgens enorm vroeg wakker schieten. OOk zonder de AD.
Nu het tegenovergestelde... veel te lang. 
HOpelijk gaat het nog over Kakel!

Succes!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik ben erg....ik durfde gisteren niet naar 40 omdat het zo warm was en ik vandaag nog naar mijn werk moest rijden... dus ga vanavond omhoog. Overigens was ik vanmorgen zo gebroken toen ik uit bed kwam, dat ik me net zo duf voelde als wellicht met een hogere dosering.

----------


## Agnes574

Is niet erg lieverd...vind ik juist héél verstandig!!
Laat eerst maar eens een verkoelende regenbui over onze koppekes stromen..dit weer is niet te doen en zéker niet als je aant opbouwen bent!!
Begin gewoon int weekend,die paar dagen gaan het verschil toch niet maken??

Sterkte en liefs 
Xx Ag

----------


## Tess71

Hee Kaatje,

Kan mij heel goed voorstellen dat je niet naar de 40 durft.............Ik zou even wachten tot de ergste hitte voorbij is en dat is gelukkig al heel snel :Smile:  En wie weet zit je dan op de goede dosering en kan je weer een beetje genieten!

Sterkte!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik heb het toch gedaan gisteravond, naar 40 .......... maar had wel veel drempelvrees. Blijf vandaag gewoon lekker in mijn koele(re) huis. Vandaag valt het me mee met de bijwerkingen, maar goed, dat had ik ook bij het beginnen en de eerste dag verhogen. De dag daarna viel me juist meer tegen.

Het is hier nu een dikke dertig graden, maar voor onweer heb ik veel respect....laat dat nog maar even wegblijven...

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte meissie...doe idd maar rustig aan!

Xx Ag

----------


## Tess71

Herkenbaar Kaatje, de eerste 2 dagen dat ik met de Citalopram was begonnen ging goed maar de dagen daarna ging het mis, het komt een gaat met golven heel vermoeiend!
en zo wordt natuurlijk de angst weer aangewakkerd!

Hoop dat je bespaard blijft. :Smile:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Valt mee met de opbouwklachten, wel veel boeren (bah) en gapen. Ben ook moe. Bedankt voor jullie steun.

----------


## Ilse34

En kan je al wat beter slapen dan?
Van gapen heb ik ook veel last..
bij mij is dat een soort spanning eruit laten.. Beter dan hyperventileren in ieder geval.

Groetjes
Ilse

----------


## kaatjekakel

Bij mij komt het gapen vaak door verkeerd ademen.....vanavond ging het toch mis! Stress, paniek, het moet er toch uit.

Ik slaap nog niet beter, als dat gebeurt trakteer ik jullie! Op een digitaal gebakje.

----------


## Ilse34

aha geweldig, ik kijk er al naar uit. :-)

Ja dat gapen zal bij mij ook wel van verkeerd ademen voortkomen maar t is alvast een beetje aangenamer dan hyperventileren.. 

Hoe gaat het met Tess ondertussen?

----------


## Tess71

Hallo dames,

Ik heb een paar rot dagen achter de rug met veel angstvlagen en veel last van de warmte gehad.
Gisteren bij de arts van het UWV geweest, heel goed gesprek gehad maar al mijn emoties van de afgelopen paar weken kwamen er uit kon mijn tranen niet meer bedwingen. De arts daar had mijn dossier gelezen en voordat ik vertelde dat ik cognitieve gedragstherapie ga volgen, Zei ze dat is nou een goede therapie voor jou!

Daarna kwam ik erg moe thuis, gelukkig had mijn man mij gebracht ik ben nog niet in mijn goede doen om zelf met de auto te gaan.
vervolgens paniek alom en dat heeft toch wel met vlagen de hele avond aangehouden.........verschrikkelijk!

heb i.v.m met mijn bromazepam gebruik nog even kort met mijn behandelende arts in het AMC gesproken, en zij liet al doorschemeren dat ik nog niet op de juist dosering zit waarschijnlijk moet ik binnenkort naar de 40 mg Citalopram. ik hoor het a.s vrijdag als ik een telefonisch consult heb.

Gapen daar heb ik ook veel last van net als boertjes en poepjes laten.

Een gebakje Kakel heerlijk........en heb je lekker geslapen vannacht :Smile: 

Ilse hoe gaat het met jou?


Liefs
Tess

----------


## katje45

Hallo Tess,

Zo te zien heb je toch redelijk wat positieve gesprekken achter de rug. Alleen vervelend dat je qua dosering verder omhoog moet met de citalopram. Maar als je daarna meer en meer positievere effecten gaat merken heb je daar veel voordeel van.

Maar ook voor Kaatjekakel en Sleepy heel erg veel sterkte!

----------


## Tess71

Hoi katje45,

Daar hou ik mij ook aan vast dat het straks beter gaat, Lees overal dat je er toch doorheen moet tot dat je op de juiste dosering zit.

De gesprekken dwing ik zelf af bij het AMC, heb pas a.s vrijdag officieel mijn eerste telefonische consult, maar heb al 2x gebeld :Smile: 
Vroeger zou ik dat nooit hebben gedaan, maar ik ben nu wel zover het is mijn gezondheid en als ik het niet vertrouw zit ik er boven op ( zonder als een neuroot over te komen hoor)

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## katje45

Hoi Tess,

Hoe dan ook, heel knap dat je dat durft nu!

Zelf ben ik tegenwoordig ook zo, al wacht ik soms dingen even af als ik weet dat ik toch al een afspraak heb staan.

----------


## Ilse34

Hoi hoi,

Met mij gaat het de ene dag al wat beter als de andere.
Gisteren was ik enorm nerveus en alles in twijfel aan t trekken.
Waarom weet ik niet goed. Ik kon zelfs men mindfullnes oefeningen niet doen. Ik dacht dat ik gek werd. Ben dan maar beginnen (troost) eten maar echt smaak of plezier had ik daar niet van. 
Vandaag nog redelijk hyper maar men humeur zit weer goed.
Ga dadelijk een keer joggen. Beweging helpt miss tegen dat hyper gevoel. 

Wanneer start je met de cognitieve gedragstherapie Tess?
Ik ga vrijdag weer naar men psycholoog.

Veel sterkte 
groetjes
Ilse

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Katje,

Dat is puur mijn angst ook dat ik aan de bel trek, anders had ik echt wel tot vrijdag gewacht :Wink: 

Hoi Ilse,

Vervelend dat je hyper bent (rot gevoel net als nervositeit en onrust, kan je letterlijk tegen de muur aanlopen)
Wie weet na het joggen ben je weer wat rustiger :Smile: 
Niet te ver gaan joggen hoor anders werkt het weer tegen je!

Ik weet nog niet precies wanneer ik ga beginnen ik heb vrijdag een telefonisch consult dus dan zal ik wel meer horen.

Fijne dag nog dames!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Heb het idee dat mijn stemming wat verbetert, kan dat al na een week 40 mg slikken? Ik ben nu in totaal 2,5 maand onderweg met de medicijnen. Alleen het slapen is nog steeds een drama, te weinig ontspanning 's avonds volgens de psycholoog. Ik word juist dan actief en heb wat meer zin om dingen te doen. Voor het slechte slapen begon was ik juist echt een ochtendmens, iemand die in slaap viel in de bioscoop omdat het licht uit ging. Nu heb ik 's avonds helemaal geen slaapprikkel.

Naast mijn dip moet ik morgen op gesprek voor een andere baan, vanwege een reorganisatie. Ik ben daar goed voor gekwalificeerd, maar twijfel stilletjes of ik de energie er voor heb door het slechte slapen. Het maakt me allemaal wat verdrietig, ik werk ook nog steeds maar halve dagen. Krijg overigens ook binnen de nieuwe job alle ruimte om terug te komen, mijn werkgever is absoluut heel coulant.

Groetjes van mij.

----------


## Ilse34

Hoi'kes,

Dat verdrietig gevoel ken ik. Maar we moeten er even door. 
Ooit zal ons leven ook weer zijn zoals we het willen.
Hoe ging het gesprek? 

Groetjes
Ilse

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Ilse,

Ik ben aangenomen!

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Tess71

Gefeliciteerd Kakel, heerlijk voor je!
hoe gaat het nu met je verhoging naar 40 mg?

Ilse heb je nog gejogd?
Ik heb op een ander topic gelezen dat je Abilify moet gaan slikken maar dat je hier tegen op ziet, ben je hier inmiddels al mee begonnen?

Ik heb net een telefonisch consult met het AMC gehad, en mijn arts heeft toegegeven dat ik toch wel in het diepen ben gegooid en dat de afbouw van de efexor toch te snel is gegaan.
Aan de andere kant des de langzamer je afbouwt des de langer de klachten aanhouden.

Maar ja, na een week van heel veel angstaanvallen, emoties en veel huilen ga ik nu van de 20 mg naar de 40 mg, hoop dat het snel beter gaat. Heb mij nog nooit zo angstig, verdrietig en onzeker gevoeld!
Volgende week woensdag heb ik een afspraak bij het AMC, ben benieuwd wat hier uit voort vloeit, want ik moet wel zeggen dat van mijn vertrouwen niet veel meer over is.

Groetjes van een verdrietige angstige Tess

----------


## katje45

Hoi Tess,

Ik hoop dat de verhoging naar 40 mg snel een verbetering geeft! Heel erg veel sterkte gewenst!

----------


## Ilse34

Oei Hoi Tess,
hopelijk gaat het snel weer beter met je. 
Die angstaanvallen zijn verschrikkelijk, ik leef erg met je mee.
Ik zal duimen dat je snel weer wat rust vind. 

Ik heb vandaag een gesprek gehad met men psycholoog over de Abilify en over de psychiater waar ik was geweest en zij vond het ook niet kunnen dat hij zo snel een advies voor me klaar had terwijl hij me niet kent. 
Voorlopig laat ik de abilify. 

Proficiat Kakel!!

Wij wachten nog steeds op ons gebakje. :-)
Hopelijk daar ook snel verbetering op vlak van slapen. 

Fijn weekend!
grtz
Ilse

----------


## kaatjekakel

Helaas dames, nog steeds geen gebakje! Slapen is nog steeds niets waard en ik voel me overdag alles behalve fit. Binnenkort heb ik vakantie, misschien moet ik maar op bedevaart....

----------


## Tess71

Lieve katje & Ilse, bedankt voor jullie steun doet me echt goed!!!!!

heel goed Ilse dat je ermee wacht het is heel belangrijk om naar je buik gevoel te luisteren, deze is altijd goed alleen onbewust saboteren we dat gevoel vaak!

waar ik ook heel erg veel last van heb op dit moment, ik weet niet of dit bekend klinkt voor jullie.
Als ik naar de tv kijk maakt niet uit wat kan gewoon een serie zijn of iemand vertelt mij iets wat niet zo leuk is( niet echt dramatisch hoor) voel ik zo de angst door mijn lijf heen schieten.
het is net of mijn lichaam en geest een open kanaal is en dat al mijn zenuwen bloot liggen, dit is zo vermoeiend en zo angstig ik kan helemaal niets hebben op dit moment!
Herkennen jullie dit?

Kakel op bedevaart....heb je daar wel kracht voor :Wink: 

Liefs en een fijn weekend dames.
Tess

----------


## Tess71

Nog een vraagje, hebben jullie tijdens je menstruatie ook meer klachten?

----------


## Ilse34

Jawel tijdens de menstruatie heb ik er ook meer last van..

Vandaag gaat het weer wat minder met me.
Zal bewust en onbewust al wel bezig zijn met terug te gaan werken maandag.
Men maag ligt overhoop, ik krijg geen eten binnen, ik heb het koud, al veel geweend vandaag en enorm futloos.
Boos op mezelf dat ik zo zwak ben. hum.
En wetende dat er helemaal niets ergs is aan terug te gaan werken maakt het allemaal nog erger. 
Nog wat zelfbeklag er bovenop. Waarom ik? En t is helemaal compleet.
Sorry voor men gezeur.
Tess ook erg vervelend wat jij ervaart. 
Hoop dat het snel overgaat.

Liefs
Ilse

----------


## katje45

Hoi Ilse,

Wat vervelend dat het minder gaat met je vandaag. Hoop voor je dat het snel weer beter gaat.
Sterkte!

Hoi Tess,

Het is algemeen bekend bij vrouwen dat vlak voor en tijdens de menstruatie klachten vaak erger zijn.
Voor jou ook Sterkte!

Hoi Kaatjekakel,

Hoop dat het slapen snel lukt.
Sterkte!

----------


## Tess71

Beste Sleepy je zeurt helemaal niet hoor, je lucht je hart en dat is alleen maar heel goed :Smile:  
En wat je allemaal opnoemt heet anticipatie angst een strijd in je hoofd met wel of niet, ja of nee.
Heb ik namelijk ook last van en mijn arts vertelde mij dit tijdens mijn telefonisch consult, ook dit hoort er helaas allemaal bij


Ik wens je heel veel sterkte maandag, en ik vind het heel goed van je dat je doorzet!!!!!


Katje voor de switch met de AD had ik ook al meer last tijdens mijn menstruatie, maar het is nu nog erger!
Heb jij een beetje een fijn weekend?

Kakel wat ben je stil gaat het wel goed met je?

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Ilse34

Ik weet nog niet of ik morgen wel op het werk ga geraken.
Ik ben het zo beu. zucht!
Bedankt voor de steun.
Ondertussen ook met de abilify begonnen. 
Hoe gaat het met jou Tess?

----------


## Tess71

Beste ilse, doe jezelf geen geweld aan, het gaat waarschijnlijk allemaal veel te snel!
Neem de tijd voor jezelf om eerst weer op adem te komen, dat is al zwaar genoeg.
weet dat het moeilijk is maar ik heb mij er ook aan over moeten geven, het gaat nu allemaal gewoon even niet zoals we willen.

Ben je toch met Abilify begonnen, hoe is dat zo gekomen?

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ilse, begrijp dat je er erg tegen op ziet, misschien moet je je voorhouden dat je de regie in handen hebt. Je gaat naar je werk, laat je gezicht zien en gaat weg als je het idee hebt dat het niet gaat. Als je wel gaat en het gaat goed, dan heb je al weer wat gewonnen. Je moet even over de drempel denk ik............of wellicht ergens met een schone lei beginnen, als je er zo tegenop ziet.

Tess, volgens mij heb je gewoon last van het ophogen van de medicatie, ik was bij het veranderen van de dosis ook niet stabiel en had veel klachten.

Zelf ben ik erg moe, vind het raar dat ik dat maar niet kwijt raak, ik moet me echt door de dag slepen. Hebben jullie ook ervaring met vermoeidheid? Zal ik dan toch nog te veel doen? Of zal het van het laatste half jaar slecht slapen komen.... ik heb dan nu wel een andere baan.........maar wat als die vermoeidheid niet verbeterd? Dan kan ik het niet waarmaken, ben ik bang.

Groet en fijn dat jullie nog steeds meeleven.
Kakel

----------


## Ilse34

Bedankt voor de tips Kaatje.
De angst is nogal verlammend s morgens.
Erg overheersend. 
Ik zal zien hoe ik me voel als men wekker afloopt.
om volledig in stress daar naar toe te gaan zie ik ook niet zitten.
Er moet wel een oplossing komen dat is zeker.

Geen ervaring met vermoeidheid. Heb je al eens bloed laten trekken? 
Miss is er lichamelijks wat mis?

Liefs 
Ilse
take care!!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dag Sleepy, hoe was je dag?

Over het bloedprikken, heb ik laten doen voordat ik aan de AD begon, ik wilde graag uitsluiten dat er een lichamelijke onderzoek voor de vermoeidheid was. Er is gekeken naar bezinking, bloedarmoede, schildklier, B12 en foliumzuur. Alles was oké. 

Vandaag had ik zelf een slechte dag, moe, depri en verdrietig. Sloot de middag feestelijk af door op de parkeerplaats bij de supermarkt tegen een andere achteruit rijdende klant te knallen. Qua schade was het bij de tegenpartij en bij mij evenredig en viel het mee, qua humeur.................................

----------


## Ilse34

He kakeltje  :Wink: 


Deze morgen naar men huisarts geweest. Ik ben nog tot eind augustus thuis.
Men AD gaat ook de hoogte in zodat ik geen paniekaanvallen meer heb. Dat is toch de bedoeling. 
Een e mail naar men baas gestuurd en gelukkig is die nog altijd heel erg begripvol. Ik ben ook heel erg eerlijk tegen hem. Hij zegt dat ik men tijd maar moet nemen. 
Deze morgen was ik nog wat misselijk van de Abilify maar nu ben ik weer beter en ook rustig. 

Oei das minder gelukkig dat de schade mee viel.
Hoe gaat het op je nieuwe job? 
Valt dat wat mee.
Niet fijn dat onze klachten door blijven gaan. Zo met ups en downs dat wel maar toch. 

Zijn de paniekaanvallen volledig over bij jou? 
Ik ervaar deze als erg overheersend.. Alsof het buiten mezelf omgaat en als ze voorbij zijn ik pas weer terug kan relativeren. Erg vreemd.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Sleepy,

Ik ben nog niet begonnen met de nieuwe baan, pas de tweede week van augustus. De paniek is bij mijn nog niet volledig over, maar wel een stuk beter.

Kakel

----------


## Tess71

hoi Kakel, wat een toestand zeg maar gelukkig valt de schade mee!
En lekker dat je nog een maand hebt voordat je met je nieuwe baan gaat beginnen.
Volgens mij zoals ik het hier kan lezen gaat het de goede kant met jou op, natuurlijk ben je er nog niet maar als het zo snel zou gaan!!!!! was maar waar  :Smile: 

Ilse hoe is het met jou vandaag, ben je bespaard gebleven van de paniek?

Bij mij overheerst de angst het meest en dat gaat in vlagen de hele dag door, zo heb ik een paar uur geen last en zo pats boem is het weer mis. en inderdaad daar wordt je zo verdrietig, moe en hopeloos van. Gisteren middag was het weer zo ver bij mij, was zo verdrietig en voelde mij zo alleen is deze zware strijd. Morgen naar het AMC, gelukkig gaat mijn man mee durf nog steeds mijn auto niet in en dat heb ik echt nog nooit gehad!

Lieve meiden ik wens jullie een fijne dag.

----------


## Ilse34

Hello Tess,

Hier is de paniek gisteren weg gebleven. Ik kamp wel met gevoelens van schaamte. Hopelijk kan ik die ook nog relativeren binnenkort.
Vandaag de eerste dag van men nieuwe dosis AD hopelijk valt dat wat mee. 

Is het bij jou ook angst voor de angst Tess? Of heb je daar nog niet zo'n zicht op. 
Laat je weten hoe het was bij het AMC?
Fijn dat je man zo goed voor je zorgt.

Liefs
Ilse

----------


## kaatjekakel

Kakel is moe en piekert erover waarom ze moe is..... het haalt de stemming ook weer naar beneden................bah.

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je al 's aan een vitamine-kuur gedacht?
Of extra inname van de vit-B groep?
Sterkte meissie...ik weet hoe het voelt!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Tess71

Schaamte....... Ilse waarom dan toch? Je kan hier toch niets aan doen!
Niet zo streng voor jezelf zijn, het is al zwaar genoeg!
Hoe is het gegaan vannacht met je verhoging, denk niet dat je er al teveel last van zal krijgen het is een milde verhoging en je slikt het middel alweer even.

Waarschijnlijk is het bij mij de angst om de angst, het is niet echt een reële angst maar om wat er kan gebeuren!
Heel erg irritant, vooral omdat het op het moment om het minste geringste aangewakkerd wordt!

Ik laat weten hoe het bij het AMC is geweest, ben wel een beetje zenuwachtig de grote boze wereld in :Wink: 
mijn man is super en aan mijn mams heb ik ook heel erg veel steun, gelukkig ik zou niet weten wat ik zonder deze lieverds moest doen :Smile: 

Hou de moed er in en ik spreek je snel weer!

Kakel jij ook heel veel sterkte en ik hoop dat de vermoeidheid en het piekeren snel minder worden, schrijf het maar flink van je af hier!

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ilse, ik begrijp je gevoel van schaamte wel hoor. Ik heb dat zelf ook, gevoel dat ik toch een beetje faal ten opzichte van anderen, bijvoorbeeld mijn werkgever. Ik vind het moeilijk om op tijd van mijn werk weg te gaan....wat zullen ze wel niet denken...

Ik ben nogal perfectionist, heb de afgelopen jaren, na het herstellen van een burnout in de vorige werkomgeving, steeds de lat een stukje hoger gelegd. En dat moest allemaal steeds maar goed gaan, want ik stel immers hoge eisen aan mezelf.

Tess, succes in het AMC!

Agnes, ik ga je advies over de vitaminen maar eens opvolgen, baat het niet....

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Ilse34

Hoi lieve dames,

Weer net wat ik nodig had vandaag.. Aanmoediging en herkenning. 
Zo voel ik me weer wat minder alleen. 
Tess je zou een goede hulpverlener zijn. We moeten inderdaad wat minder streng zijn voor ons zelf. 
Was het vandaag dat je naar AMC ging Tess? Ja toch? of vergis ik me.
Mijn hersenen functioneren ook niet meer op 100 % sinds ik de AD neem. Ik vergeet nogal eens wat. 

Ik neem extra vitamine b en visoliepillen. Deze zouden beiden goed zijn voor de hersenwerking. 

Groetjes
Ilse

take care!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik heb ook last van hersenverweking, ik vergeet echt veel. Moest voor mijn werk iets in een brief veranderen, maar ik weet echt niet meer wat........en ik moest ook met iemand een afspraak maken op een bepaalde datum....uhhhhhh. Heb vanmiddag maar mijn haar bij de kapper laten kleuren, wat dat kost ben ik hopelijk ook zo weer vergeten.....ik dacht dat wanneer ik er beter uit zie, dat ik me dan wellicht ook beter ga voelen. Doen jullie ook dat soort dingen?

----------


## Tess71

Lieve meiden, bedankt voor jullie medeleven :Smile: 

Ik ben gisteren bij het AMC geweest en ik begin in september met cognitieve gedragstherapie.
Heb over 2 weken weer een telefonisch consult over hoe het gaat met de Citalopram.
Pas over een week of 5/6 weet ik of ik op de juiste dosering zit.

Ik vind het toch wel er klinisch hoor het AMC, ik heb een vrij jonge arts/begeleidster en ze gaat niet echt in op het psychische aspect en dat heb je juist tijdens de switch of het begin met een nieuwe AD zo hard nodig!
Ik weet dat je het zelf moet doen maar ik had toch wat meer begeleiding verwacht.
Het is ook een groepstherapie en dat lijkt mij ook niet zo fijn, maar individuele therapie schijnt niet zo makkelijk te gaan, lange wachtlijsten en te weinig artsen.
Dat ik de therapie nodig heb is duidelijk maar ik ga nog wel even kijken of het AMC het beste voor mij is..

Na het AMC nog even op het terras gezeten maar daar werd ik erg onrustig van.
Eenmaal weer thuis was ik heel erg moe en angstig, maar ja toch even te snel willen gaan.

Dames ik ben ook vergeetachtig hoort er helaas ook bij!
Als ik aan het typen ben haal ik ook wel eens de letters door elkaar, dan denk ik wat staat er nou ben ik dyslectisch aan het worden.......

Kakel ik herken dat als je er goed uit ziet dan voel ik mij beter, alleen heb ik daar nu echt geen kracht voor het boeit mij op dit moment niet zo. Normaal ben ik best wel ijdel.
Ik heb het ook normaal met een schoon huis, dat ik mij dan beter voel maar ook hier schiet ik op dit moment te kort gewoon geen energie voor.

Ik wens jullie een ontspannen dag toe :Smile: 

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## kaatjekakel

Laatste halve werkdag vandaag en dan ben ik drie weken vrij. Ik vond het echt een worstelpartij, die halve dagen werken. Als je zo moe bent en het gevoel dat er watten in je hoofd zitten in plaats van hersenen... ik vraag me af hoe het verder moet. Kan ik straks wel genieten van het vrij zijn, of overspoelt alles me dan?

----------


## Ilse34

Ik heb al veel kleding geshopt sinds ik niet meer aan t werken ben. Veel te veel.
Het is koopjesperiode dus kan het wel. :-)

Dat is zo lang wachten Tess. Ja de artsen zijn niet altijd wat je er van verwacht dat heb ik ook al ondervonden. Terwijl het toch een heel delicaat onderwerp is waarvoor je naar hen toe gaat. 

Kakel, ik denk dat de 3 weken vrij je goed gaan doen. Dan hoef je even nergens aan te denken. Behalve aan jezelf. Een fijne vakantie toegewenst. 

Met mij gaat het wel... Sinds de verhoging. Ik voel het wel hoor maar t is dragelijk.

Veel liefs
Ilse

----------


## Agnes574

> Lieve meiden, bedankt voor jullie medeleven
> 
> Ik ben gisteren bij het AMC geweest en ik begin in september met cognitieve gedragstherapie.
> Heb over 2 weken weer een telefonisch consult over hoe het gaat met de Citalopram.
> Pas over een week of 5/6 weet ik of ik op de juiste dosering zit.
> 
> Ik vind het toch wel er klinisch hoor het AMC, ik heb een vrij jonge arts/begeleidster en ze gaat niet echt in op het psychische aspect en dat heb je juist tijdens de switch of het begin met een nieuwe AD zo hard nodig!
> Ik weet dat je het zelf moet doen maar ik had toch wat meer begeleiding verwacht.
> Het is ook een groepstherapie en dat lijkt mij ook niet zo fijn, maar individuele therapie schijnt niet zo makkelijk te gaan, lange wachtlijsten en te weinig artsen.
> ...


Merci voor je uitgebreide bericht lieverd!!
Dat je nu de kracht,energie en interesse niet vind voor je uiterlijk en huis is heel normaal in deze periode hoor...don't worry!!

Als ik jou was zou ik gewoon vragen om meer begeleiding!
Die CGT...ik hoop dat het je wat helpt...ik heb dat ook gevolgd in groep en juist die groep 'lotgenoten' maakten het voor mij volgbaar...trouwens nog steeds een erg goed contact met een paar 'groeppies'  :Wink: 

Sterkte,liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Tess71

Graag gedaan Ag,

Ik hoop met deze info dat ik een ander een beetje kan helpen, uit eigen ervaring weet ik hoe belangrijk het is om toch dat stukje herkenning er tussen uit te pakken waardoor je toch weer een lichtpuntje kan zien!

Maak mij ook niet druk om mijn uiterlijk of mijn huis, heb wel wat anders aan mijn hoofd :Wink: 

Ik moet er nog even goed over nadenken wat mijn volgende stap is in ieder geval wacht ik eerst even de inwerktijd van de Citalopram af.

Groetjes en een fijn weekend allemaal :Smile:

----------


## Ilse34

Fijn weekend Tesske!
Fijn weekend allemaal !!!

----------


## Hella

Ik ben in 1998 begonnen met 20 mg Cipramil. Heb maanden last gehad van de bijwerkingen waaronder extra angst en paniekaanvallen. Ook droge mond, groeien en heel slecht slapen.

Ik gebruik sinds een aantal jaar nog maar 2,5 mg voor onderhouds dosering. Het is bijna niets, maar dat beetje heb ik echt nog wel nodig. Ik ben nadat de bijwerkingen eindelijk afnamen van de Cipramil toch zoetjes aan lekkerder in mijn vel gaan zitten.

Het enige wat ik nog steeds heb, maar dat kan ook door de overgang komen is droge mond en slecht slapen.

----------


## Tess71

Hallo Hella,

De droge mond is voor mij herkenbaar en de angst ook, maar ik ben na 13 jaar efexor slikken pas geswitcht van AD en net 4 weken aan de citalopram.

Lage dosering 2.5 mg, maar wel fijn dat het voor jou werkt.

De overgang daar weet ik niet zoveel van ik ben 38, maar ik neem aan dat je wel een aantal dingen geprobeerd hebt om beter te slapen!

bedankt voor je reactie en een fijn weekend.

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## Hella

Hoi Tess,

die lage dosering is ook een onderhouds dosering. Ik heb voor de Cipramil 6 maanden Seroxat geslikt, maar daar kreeg ik epileptische aanvallen van. Daarna op de Fevarin gezeten, maar daar werd ik nog zieker van. In 97 overgestapt op de Cipramil (was toen nog een net nieuw AD). Na de nodige ellende van de bijwerkingen , die bij mij echt heel lang duurde, is het uiteindelijk beterder gegaan. Na een aantal jaren heb ik de Cipramil afgeboud tot de nu nog dagelijkse 2.5 mg.

Waarom ben je eigenlijk gestopt met Efexor?

En voor als je dit niet leest, dan ook heel fijn weekend.

Groetjes, Hella

----------


## Tess71

Het kan inderdaad een lange weg zijn voordat je het juiste medicijn en dosering te pakken hebt.
Voor de Efexor heb ik ook Seroxat en Prozac gebruikt maar daar reageerde ik niet goed op, maar misschien heb ik het niet lang genoeg geslikt!

waarom ik gestopt ben met de Efexor, ik loop sinds kort bij de angstkliniek in het AMC vanwege de angst en het niet goed functioneren in het dagelijkse leven.
Jaren lang gaat het al niet lekker, dan heb ik wel eens een redelijke periode maar dan volgt er weer een slechte periode.
De laatste tijd overheersde de slechte periodes heel erg waardoor mijn functioneren in het dagelijkse leven steeds slechter werd.

Hopelijk is dit het medicijn voor mij en kan ik in de toekomst weer van het mooie leven gaan genieten.

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## kaatjekakel

Tess, je hebt gelijk dat je wilt wachten met verdere acties tot je weet wat de citalopram bij deze dosering gaat doen. Laat dat eerst maar even stabiliseren! Hoeveel mg slik je nu en slik je er ook nog iets anders bij?

Mijn vakantie is begonnen met een verkoudheid en een lekkage in ons huis. Er wordt hard geklust door mijn wederhelft, ondertussen lijkt het alsof er ergens een bom ontploft is, we moeten het hele toilet vervangen, inclusief tegels........was het geen bouwvakvakantie?????

----------


## Tess71

Hallo Kakel,

Ik slik als de angst te erg wordt Bromazepam, maar dit is tijdelijk tot de Citalopram goed gaat werken! hopelijk duurt dat niet zo lang meer!
Ik ben gisteren voor het eerst in 4 weken weer even koffie gaan drinken bij mijn moeder, wel samen met mijn man hoor.
Heb wel wat meer vertrouwen gekregen maar nog net niet genoeg om alleen in de auto te stappen. Maar mijn gevoel zegt mij dat dit niet zo heel erg lang meer duurt :Smile: 

Lekker begin van je vakantie, wat een ellende......... :Frown: 
Hopelijk is het snel gemaakt en kan je van je welverdiende vakantie genieten!!!!!

Ilse hoe gaat het met jou?

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Tess, herkenbaar dat je niet in de auto durft, dat heb ik ook een hele poos gehad. Ik durf nog steeds niet goed op de snelweg vanwege de vermoeidheid. Heb ook een paar keer hyperventilatie gehad in de auto en op de snelweg, moet daar echt weer vertrouwd mee raken en mezelf steeds vertellen dat het wel goed zal gaan. Zo durfde ik ook niet meer naar mijn moestuin of naar de winkel. 

Gisteravond raakte ook nog eens de afvoer verstopt, ging zover dat mijn man onder de grond de buizen heeft moeten doorzagen. Er kwam een heleboel vet en zeep uit. Spoelelement van het toilet bleek ook nog eens kapot.... dus de hele wc is gestript en we hebben alles nieuw moeten kopen..................................ik heb niet geslapen vannacht, de rek is er even uit (ben verdorie ook nog jarig morgen, zonder vaatwasser, water in de keuken en wc, had toch al geen zin in bezoek).

Dat was mijn verhaal, hoe is het met jullie?

----------


## Ilse34

Hallokes Tess en Kakel,

Hier gaat het vrij goed. Tegen de avond ben ik vaak wel angstiger maar op zich is het wel leefbaar. Vermoedelijk ook wel omdat ik geen dingen doe die moeten.

Met kleine stapjes vooruit geraken we er wel zeker.

Oei oei niet fijn. Gelukkig heb je een handige man in huis.
Heb je deze middag wat bij geslapen Kakel?
Dat slecht slapen blijft aanhouden bij jou hé.
Heb je al eens nagedacht over melatonine.. Ik heb dat hier ergens op t forum al eens gelezen dat het goed zou zijn. 

Ik ga een keertje hardlopen. euh joggen  :Wink: 

Veel liefs
Ilse

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Sleepy,

Melatonine durf ik niet gebruiken, dit kan bij mensen met veel allergiën leiden tot een allergische reactie. Ik ben nu wel multivitaminen met extra b aan het slikken, b6 zou helpen bij het aanmaken van eigen melatonine. Overdag ga ik expres niet slapen, om het ritme van dag en nacht niet nog verder over de kop te gooien. 

Fijn dat je je wat beter voelt! Enne, succes met hardlopen. Ik kom niet verder dan het printen van een schema.....dan ben ik al moe, haha.

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Ilse34

Een kwatiertje te laat maar toch nog een very Happy birthday Kakel!
Hiep hiep hoera!
Heb je wat kunnen genieten van jou dagje?
En euh krijgen we al gebak?  :Smile: 

Liefs 
Ilse

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Ilse, misschien wil je wel een stukje van mijn verjaardagstaart en anders moet je nog even wachten tot ik echt geslapen heb, niet van die waakslaap...

Je moet me dan wel even helpen om de veertig kaarsjes uit te blazen.

We hadden gisteren nog een megaverstopping onder het huis, dus de dag begon niet echt feestelijk. Gelukkig heeft mijn man het opgelost, arme jongen. We hebben naast mijn dip zoveel stress gehad de afgelopen perioden, dat je je afvraagt waarom het allemaal hier gebeurt................hij zit er ook echt door. En dan gaat het niet alleen om de toestanden van de afgelopen dagen. Maar goed, daar zal ik hier niet over schrijven. Ben in ieder geval blij met jullie support.

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Tess71

Een beetje laat maar van harte Kakel, en je weet het na je 40e begint het leven pas :Wink: 
Maar vanaf nu kan je samen met je man genieten van de vakantie!
Hoe gaat het met je moestuin?

Ilse goed hoor dat je gaat joggen maar ik sluit mij bij Kakel aan wordt al moe als ik eraan denk! Heb je intussen al gejogd?

Ik heb op dit moment last van opstart problemen en na mate de dag vordert krijg ik meer energie, eerst was het precies andersom.

Liefs en een fijne dag
Tess

----------


## Ilse34

hoi hoi,

Ik vind het zo'n grappig woord 'opstartproblemen'. :-) Bij mij zijn deze ondertussen beter. 
Ik ben een trainingsschema aan t volgen om 10 km te lopen. Momenteel ben ik aan les 3. 
Het gaat wel redelijk goed.
Heb je nog last van de verhoging Tess?
Hoe gaat het op een schaal van 10? Toen ik me nog heel slecht voelde ga ik elke dag een score om een beetje te kunnen volgen of er vooruitgang was.

Kakel een zeer prettige maar vooral rustgevende vakantie toegewenst.

Hopelijk vinden jullie beide wat rust.
Heb je het idee dat de AD je voldoende helpt?

groetjes
Ilse

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Ilse,

Ik heb heel veel last van schommelingen in mijn lijf en geest. Soms last van angstvlagen, maar dat is wel wat minder geworden.
Wat ik heel vervelend vind is dat ik op dit moment heel erg moe ben en veel last heb van hoofdpijn en onrust! Ik merk wel dat ik humeuriger word, en dat wil ik helemaal niet.
Op een schaal van 1 tot 10, de ene dag een 2 of een 3 en de andere dag een 5 of een 6.k
Ook hou ik elke dag een soort klein dagboekje bij in mijn laptop met informatie over hoe ik mij die dag voel.

Lekker dat het beter met je gaat :Smile:  jij zit toch op 50 mg Citalopram? en hoe lang slik je het nu?
Wat is jou cijfer op de schaal van 1/10?

----------


## Ilse34

Hoi Tess,

Ik zit op een 7/10 de meeste dagen.
S morgens heb ik het soms nog wel lastig. Dan voel ik me wat onrustig maar geen depressieve of angstige gedachten. Gewoon een gevoel in men lichaam.
een beetje alsof ik teveel koffie gedronken heb.
Dat humeuriger worden ken ik .. Gelukkig is dat hier al achter de rug want ik moest me dan vaak echt inhouden om niet constant te lopen vitten op de mensen die ik graag zie.

Ik slik nu 50 mg Zoloft sinds een week, in het totaal neem ik het 10 weken. 

Slaap je ook niet goed?
of is het een bijwerking van de ad?

Liefs
Ilse

----------


## kaatjekakel

Tess, ik voel me 's avonds ook beter, maar ik neem de citalopram voor het slapen, jij in de ochtend toch?

Ik heb ook nog steeds wisselende dagen. Mijn stemming is wel verbeterd, al was het vandaag best moeilijk: stress, verkeerd ademen, snel schrikken, hoofdpijn. Vrijdag gaan we op vakantie. Ik hoop dat de verandering van omgeving mijn slaap gaat verbeteren (hoop ook op droog weer en weinig onweer, met onze tent)

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Ilse,

Jij bent al weer wat verder dan dat ik ben, ik zit nu op 5 weken waarvan 4 op de Citalopram!
heerlijk om te lezen dat het met jou al de goede kant op gaat :Smile:  kan niet wachten tot ik weer deel kan nemen aan het leven, gewoon de kleine simpelen dingen daar ben ik al heel tevreden mee!
Ik slaap wel goed alleen ben ik heel erg vroeg wakker :Frown: 

Beste Kakel ik neem ze vroeg in de ochtend in.
Hoelang ben jij al bezig en op hoeveel mg zit jij nu?

Vakantie stress heel herkenbaar Kakel, en heel vervelend!
Wie weet doet de buitenlucht je heel erg goed en kom je als herboren terug :Wink:  Waar ga je naar toe?
Ik wens jou en je gezin een heerlijke vakantie toe met heel veel ontspanning en plezier!!!!!!!!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Tess, ik ben al vanaf mei aan het slikken. Eerst 20 mg, daarna via 30 naar 40. Nu ik op 40 zit merk ik wel degelijk verbetering in mijn stemming. Ik hoop dat jij dat ook mag ervaren. Ik heb alleen nog niet veel 'rek', maar wat je in jaren hebt opgebouwd zal ook niet zomaar beter gaan, denk ik.

Wij gaan kamperen aan de Belgische grens, nabij de kust. Even geen bouwmarkten, wc's verbouwen, verstopte rioleringen. Normaal regel ik dan altijd alles, maar ik heb echt een hoofd als een zeef en niet zoveel puf. Maar goed, dan doen we het samen.

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Ilse34

Daarstraks toch weer een paniekaanval gehad...
Erg lastig.
Hebben jullie ook 'last' van vervelende gedachten?
Soms schieten er honderden gedachten (meestal negatieve) te gelijk door men hoofd.
Ik probeer er niet in mee te gaan maar dat is toch erg moeilijk.

fijne vakantie toegewenst Kakel!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Thanks Sleepy, zal aan jullie denken, eventjes. Verder zal ik proberen te genieten en de positieve dingen op mijn harde schijf zetten. Vandaag heb ik voor het eerst weer snelweg gereden, sinds mei........ik was kapot. Het regende, de radio stond aan en ik moest op de weg letten....... (en moet dan van mijzelf ook doortastend rijden, omdat ik een bijrijder bij me heb, tegenover wie ik niet de indruk wil wekken dat ik de zaak niet onder controle heb, bleh). De laatste keer snelweg werd ik overvallen door paniek en daar ben ik nog steeds bang voor.

Dames, ik wens jullie alle goeds en veel vooruitgang de komende twee weken. Ik zie er wel een beetje tegenop om uit mijn vertrouwde omgeving weg te gaan, maar wellicht doet het me heel veel goed. Ook al doen we de hele dagen niks, is ook vast niet verkeerd. Tot later!!

Kakel.

----------


## Tess71

Beste Ilse.....wat een ellende, paniek totaal alle controle kwijt het blijft een hel zo een aanval!
Negatieve en vervelende gedachte, heel herkenbaar daardoor ontstaat ook de paniek, daar begint het al mee!
Maar je bent er weer doorheen gekomen, snel weer vergeten en richtte op de positieve dingen :Smile:  daar put je weer nieuwe kracht en energie uit!

Kakel, goed zeg een grote stap overwonnen :Smile:  en je ziet het niets aan het handje!
Het kost even bloed, zweet en tranen maar stap voor stap komen we er wel, we zijn er ook niet in een paar weken aan gekomen!
Geniet maar van je vakantie en wij horen je leuke avonturen wel als je weer terug 
bent :Wink: 

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Ilse34

Bedankt Tess.
Ik zit er toch nog wel wat mee...
Ik vraag me af of ik dat zelf doe of niet want die negatieve gedachten denk ik niet maar komen gewoon op in men hoofd. Begrijp je men vraag een beetje?
Ik weet niet goed hoe dit uit te leggen.. 
hoe gaat het met jou?
Denk je dat ik nog moet ophogen?
men huisarts is nl twee weken met vakantie.

Liefs
Ilse

----------


## Tess71

Begrijp ik heel goed Ilse, de gedachte beginnen vaak ook onbewust en daar reageert je lichaam dan ook op, en dan ben je in een keer bewust dat het mis kan gaan en je gedachte gaan dan alle kanten op en is het kringetje weer rond.
Ik weet dat het moeilijk is maar wat bij mij wel helpt is de polsen onder de koude kraan ( een paar minuten) en dan in een koele kamer( slaapkamer) gaan liggen en rustig in en uit ademen.

Nee ik denk niet dat je nu al moet ophogen, zeker niet zonder overleg met je huisarts.
Je bent pas een week bezig met de ophoging, het is lastig ik zit in precies dezelfde situatie maar het heeft echt wat meer tijd nodig, hoe frustrerend dit ook is!

Sterkte en als je het moeilijk hebt je weet mij te vinden :Wink:

----------


## Ilse34

Bedankt voor de tip.
Ga ik volgende keer zeker eens uit proberen. 
We zijn wat ongeduldig hé! OOk wel begrijpelijk, we willen er vanaf!!

alvast een fijn weekend toegewenst
liefs
Ilse

----------


## Tess71

hoi Ilse hoe gaat het vandaag met je?

Ik heb gisteren de stouten schoenen aangetrokken en ben mijn auto ingestapt.....over ongeduldig gesproken!!!!
Gelukkig ging het goed, heb wat boodschappen gedaan en daarna een kop koffie gedronken bij mijn mams.
Moet wel zeggen dat het zweet van mijn hoofdhuid af liep, ik heb mijn raampje naar beneden gedraaid en de radio aan gezet en hopla daar ging Tess.
Voor het eerst in 4 weken weer in mijn auto, toch wel weer lekker hoor geeft de burger weer wat moed!

Fijn weekend,
Tess

----------


## Ilse34

Hoi'kes Tess!

Vandaag gaat het weer beter met me.
een 7/10 
Knap van je! Wauw dat is weeral een hele stap vooruit. Zo geraken we er wel.  :Smile: 
Een heel fijn weekend toegewenst!
Liefs
Ilse

----------


## Hella

Ik gebruik al Cipramil vanaf '98 en zit nu al jaren op een onderhoudsdosering. Ik begon met 20 mg per dag en nam dit altijd 's morgens om dezelfde tijd. Nu gebruik ik nog maar 2.5 mg, maar durf niet verder af te bouwen.

Kakel, ik vind het knap dat je weg gaat uit je eigen omgeving, want die omgeving is datgene waar we ons veilig voelen en naar toe kunnen vluchten als het weer eens uitbreekt.

Het is een alnge weg, maar uiteindelijk komen we er.

----------


## Ilse34

Hallokes,

Hoe gaat het met jou Tess?
Knap dat je nog maar 2,5 mg neemt Hella. Ik twijfel vaak, ga ik meer nemen, ga ik afbouwen, hmmm 
Ben je verlost van je angstklachten Hella?

Liefs
Ilse

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Ilse,

het gaat op en af, maar ja dat zal nog wel even duren!
Afbouwen waarom? het is toch veel belangrijker als je eerst een tijd goed kan functioneren! En ophogen kan altijd nog als er geen stijgende lijn in zit, maar dat kan je pas naar een week of 8/10 na je ophoging beoordelen.
Heb je nog leuke plannen deze week :Smile: 

Hoi Hella daar ben ik ook benieuwd naar of je nog vaak last heb van angst.

Groetjes dames en een fijne dag :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

@ Tess, Sleepy, Kaatje en Hella,

Hoe gaat het inmiddels met de Citalopram/Cipramil?
Nog veel bijwerkingen/klachten of niet?

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dag Agnes,

Ik weet niet of een slecht geheugen een bijwerking van de citalopram is? Verder ervaar ik niet veel klachten meer van de medicijnen, nog wel af en toe van mezelf, haha. Maar goed, ik denk ook niet dat ik alles kan verwachten van de pillen. Komt tijd, komt raad denk ik maar.

Groetjes,

Kakel

----------


## Agnes574

@ Kaatje,
Idd...komt tijd komt raad  :Wink:  ,geduld is een schone zaak hé  :Big Grin: 
Klachten van jezelf?? haha,dat zal wel meevallen  :Wink: .
Merci in ieder geval voor je positieve berichtje!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Kaatje,

Ik las op anders forums dat er meer mensen last hebben van een slecht(er) geheugen na het nemen van Citalopram, maar het staat nergens als echte bijwerking gemeld. 
Fijn dat je er verder weinig klachten van ervaart  :Smile: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Ik had al een slecht geheugen (als een vergiet!!) toen ik nog aan de AD zat,
nu ik daar echter al maanden vanaf ben is het daarboven nog steeds een zeef  :Wink: 
Ik heb het idee dat het wel van bepaalde AD's en andere medicatie kan komen...maar het staat idd (zoals Luuss zegt) nergens vermeld!

Fijn weekeind iedereen!
Xx Ag

----------


## Lara '52

Dames ,zou geheugenverlies met citalopram te maken hebben ?de 2 laatste jaren heb ik dat ook , mijn man kan er zich enorm aan ergeren ;wij schreven het toe aan de narcose vd. laatste jaren op klein 2 jaar 3X onder volledige narcose geweest maar neem citalopram nu ook een 5tal jaren 24nov.bij de dokter effen vragen. 

GRTJS TOFF WEEK -END  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Is cipramil een goed AD word ge daar dik van? Want het AD dat ik een paar jaar geleden heb genomen,daar werd ik dik van.En ik had last van constipatie.

groetjes,D :Wink:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik slik citalopram nu een aantal maanden en ben niet echt in gewicht aangekomen. Ben wel weer op mijn oude gewicht, was door de depressie een kilo of vijf afgevallen. Nu ik gewoon eet, blijft het redelijk stabiel. Van seroxat ben ik destijds wel flink gegroeid, mede ook door mijn grenzeloos eetgedrag. Weet niet of je alleen van die pillen groeit.

----------


## Lara '52

Hoi Kakel ,moest ik weten dat je van citalopram groeit dan nam ik dubbele ,ik ben ook aan de kleine kant maar dokter zegt dat ik voor 2 tel ha ha .... :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Hey Celest,

hoe groot ben je als ik dat mag vragen,ik ben een meter 56,en ja als ge zo wat leest wat je schrijft dan tel je inderdaad voor twee. :Stick Out Tongue: 

lieve grtjes,Dotito, :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lara '52

Hoi Dotito ,een meter 60cm...Daar stopt het ;ik tel voor twee ik kan goed mijn vrouwtje staan en ik laat de kaas niet van mijn boterham pakken..... :Big Grin:  ik had een broer die was 2 meter en nu een kleindochter van 1,78 cm .-13jaar?

GRTJS Celest  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Wat mij opvalt met het gebruik van dit middel is dat ik helemaal niet goed meer tegen alcohol kan. Ik was al geen grootgebruiker, maar nu kan ik van een half glas wijn al helemaal uit mijn dak gaan. Hebben jullie dat ook?

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Tess71

Kakel het laatste jaar kan ik niet zo goed meer tegen alcohol, en sinds mijn medicijn switch heb ik veel minder behoefte aan alcohol.
De laatste paar weken drink ik weer af en toe een paar glaasjes, maar ik denk niet dat het geheel aan de Citalopram ligt, bij mij is het de angst om de controle te verliezen als ik teveel drink.
En ja, alcohol heeft veel invloed op je gemoed toestand, dus als je al niet lekker in je vel zit is de kans groot dat de alcohol dat gevoel extra versterkt, wat dat betreft is alcohol een echte downer!

Wel goedkoop een half glas wijn en dan uit je dak gaan :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

@ Dat kan ik alleen nog beamen Tess alcohol beinvloed zeker je gemoed en versterkt het alleen nog ,thuis drink ik regelmatig een glaasje bij eten of een aperitief ,buiten de deur minder daar ik ook de angst heb om de controle te verliezen ,wanneer ik voel dat het licht in mijn hoofd word stop ik ,en laat mijn glas staan thuis drink ik het uit ..... 

Sommige mensen hebben alcohol nodig om plezier te maken en hun te ontspannen ..... :EEK!:

----------


## Lara '52

@ Dat kan ik alleen nog beamen Tess alcohol beinvloed zeker je gemoed en versterkt het alleen nog ,thuis drink ik regelmatig een glaasje bij eten of een aperitief ,buiten de deur minder daar ik ook de angst heb om de controle te verliezen ,wanneer ik voel dat het licht in mijn hoofd word stop ik ,en laat mijn glas staan thuis drink ik het uit ..... 

Sommige mensen hebben alcohol nodig om plezier te maken en hun te ontspannen .....

----------


## dotito

ik vind dat zielig :Frown:  dat sommige mensen drank nodig hebben voor hun eigen te ammuseren,en als ze nuchter zijn kunnen ze geen 2 tellen dat komt er niets uit hun mond.Ik vind dat ge zonder alcohol ook plezier kunt maken :Big Grin:

----------


## kaatjekakel

We dwalen wel een beetje af dames, het gaat mij niet om het wel of niet zonder alcohol kunnen, maar over het gebruik van alcohol en welke invloed dat wel of niet heeft in combinatie met de medicatie........

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Kakel,

Ik weet zelf niet wat het effect is van AD met alcohol, maar wat ik hierover kon vinden is:
* Alcohol versterkt het versuffende effect van citalopram/cipramil. Ook als u hier niets meer van merkt omdat u gewend bent geraakt aan citalopram, kunt u door het gebruik van alcohol erg suf worden. Beperk daarom het gebruik van alcohol en drink het liever niet. (bron; www.efarma.nl)
* Cipramil is een anti-depressivum. Het middel heeft invloed op de rijvaardigheid en kan leiden tot een verminderd reactie- en concentratievermogen. Zonder dat een directe interactie met alcohol wordt benoemd is het niet bevorderlijk om alcohol hierbij te gebruiken. Alcohol heeft een verdovende werking en vermindert ook het reactie- en concentratievermogen. (bron; alcoholinfo.nl)

De adviezen die ik kon vinden zijn om liever geen alcohol te gebruiken, en anders maximaal 2 glaasjes alcohol (wijn/bier). 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik ben ooit dit topic gestart, met de titel....wat te verwachten van.....ik wil deze vraag hier graag opnieuw neerleggen. Ik loop rond met de vraag, wat doet het met me? Doet het nog wel iets met me? Ik glijd opnieuw uit: waar heb ik last van? Is het stress, moet ik iets veranderen, moet ik zelf aanpassen. Ik ben erg moe en voel me somber, zit te piekeren en mijn lijf doet pijn. Zou het kunnen dat dit niet het juiste medicijn voor me is? Moet ik gewoon eerst kijken of het beter gaat door bijtanken? Ik kom er niet zo goed uit. Daarnaast is de angst en paniek ook nog niet weg.

Ik hoop ervaringen te lezen.

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## dotito

@Kakel,zeg hoe lang neem je dat AD al? Normaal duurt het altijd een tijdje voor dat een AD begint te werken.Als je het al een tijdje gebruikt denk ik ook niet dat het het juiste medicament is.Ik heb ook jaren een AD gebruikt maar na een paar weken voelde ik me al iets beter.Natuurlijk zo als je zelf zegt,het kan altijd wat met stres te maken hebben.Maar als je het al lang genoeg gebruikt, zouden die angsten toch al wat beter moeten zijn.Als ik van u was,zou ik het eens bespreken met je huisarts.Mischien toch maar eens een ander AD proberen?

Groetjes,D :Wink:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dodito,

Ik slik het middel vanaf mei vorig jaar, ben na 7 weken van 20 naar 40 gegaan.

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## dotito

@Kakel,ja dat is wel al een lange tijd he! Dan denk ik toch niet dat het AD echt werkt.Hoop echt voor u dat ge u vlug weer beter voelt.En dat die sombere dagen weer mooie dagen mogen zijn.Praat er eens met u arts over,om het e.v.t.tijdelijk te verhogen als dat gaat of anders een ander AD.Soms is dat echt een zoektocht naar het juiste AD,niet iedereen reageert er zelfde op.
Veel sterkte toegewenst, :Smile: 

Groetjes,D

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kaatje,
jammer dat je je niet zo goed voelt  :Frown: 
Misschien werkt deze AD niet (meer) voor je en kun je een andere proberen? Eventueel in combinatie met een therapie waardoor je je meer kan ontspannen en minder paniek ervaart...
Ik hoop voor je dat je iets vind wat voor jou gaat werken!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!!!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dag Luusss en Dodito,

Deze week ga ik eerst halve dagen werken, kijken hoe dat uitpakt. Daarna ga ik met de huisarts en de psycholoog overleggen. 

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## dotito

hey Kakel,

Hoop voor jou dat je je vlug weer beter voelt,en dat je snel tot een oplossing komt met je huisarts.

beste meid, :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey kaatje,

Ik hoop voor je dat de halve dagen werken je goed afgaat en dat je samen met je werk, je huisarts en psycholoog tot een goede oplossing komt! Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Ilse34

take care kakeltje
xx

----------


## Lara '52

@Kakel  :Smile: beterschap ,verzorg je goed en laat je verzorgen  :Wink:  

grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

ha kaatjekakel, hoe is het nu met je?
nog steeds dezelfd AD?

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dag Sietske,

Ik slik inderdaad nog steeds citalopram, maar ik heb over drie weken een gesprek met een psychiater over de medicatie. Het lijkt of ik ondanks de hogere dosering opnieuw met een depressie te kampen heb. Slapen gaat slecht, ik heb nergens zin in, ben doodmoe en knap pas 's avonds weer wat op. Ik laat wel weten hoe het verder gaat, ben op dit moment niet zo veel op het forum.

Groetjes,
Kakel

----------


## dotito

@Kaatje,

Ik wens je veel beterschap toe,hoop dat ge vlug weer beter zijt.

Sterkte he!

Do, :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Kaatje,
Zorg goed voor uzelf! 
Vervelend dat je je zo voelt, ik hoop dat het gesprek met je psych over 3 week meer duidelijkheid brengt en dat je een oplossing vind voor langere tijd! 
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss  :Smile:

----------


## Ilse34

Hey Kakeltje

hum niet zo fijn nieuws!
zorg goed voor jezelf meid!
Liefs
Ilse
x

----------


## mandyjessie

> Sinds februari heb ik klachten als...niet kunnen slapen, veel huilen, dodelijke vermoeidheid, piekeren, piekeren, piekeren, nergens meer zin in, paniekaanvallen, veel stressklachten (verkeerd ademen, pijn op de borst, brok in de keel, buikpijn......), geen eetlust, niet meer genieten. Met huisarts en psycholoog heb ik besloten om medicatie te gaan gebruiken. 
> 
> Ik slik nu vier weken citalopram 20mg en had in het begin veel bijwerkingen. Deze zijn nu weg, maar ik merk nog niet dat het gaat werken, alleen wel dat mijn gedachten wat actiever zijn, dat maakt dat de negatieve gedachten over mezelf er niet beter op worden. Ik zou ook zo graag weer eens een goede nacht slapen...... Wil ik te snel?


hoi hoi
de medicatie heeft tijd nodig maar hou in je achterhoofd wel dat dit medicijn maar voor tijdelijk moet zijn,het is een tijdelijke oplossing,en zorg dat je goede therapie krijgt....!!!!!!

gr mandy

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dames,

Ik stap op advies van de psych over van citalopram (ssri) op cymbalta (snri). Daarnaast krijg ik waarschijnlijk intensievere begeleiding. Wordt vervolgd. Vandaag niet zo lang van stof, sorry.

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve kakel,

Ik hoop dat het overstappen op citalopram en cymbalte er samen met de intensievere begeleiding voor zorgt dat je je beter gaat voelen!
Fijn dat je even iets laat weten, maakt niet uit dat het geen heel verhaal is!  :Wink: 
Heel veel succes en sterkte!
Fijn weekend!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dank je Luuusss,

Ik ga op voorschrift van de psych deze week terug van 40 naar 20 mg citalopram en dan na een week 20 mg naar 30 mg cymbalta voor een week, daarna door naar 60 mg cymbalta. De cymbalta staat er volgens hem om bekend dat het snel aanslaat. Ik ben benieuwd. Heeft iemand ervaring met cymbalta?

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi lieverd,

Fijn nog 's iets van je te horen Kaatjekakel!!

Ik heb helaas géén goede ervaringen met Cymbalta ...
Heb het een maand geprobeerd (ik vrat de hele dag door !!)
en heb toen gezegd; no way dat ik dit nog langer neem!!
Ik geloof ook dat ik er aardig wat bijwerkingen van had de eerste week, maar kan me dat niet meer zo goed herinneren...

Ik heb daarna Sipralexa gekregen (zelfde generatie als Cymbalta en zelfde werking zei psycholoog me) en daar ben ik héél erg goed mee!
Géén enkele bijwerking (enkel wat slaperig int begin) en ik kom er niet van aan, wat ik belangrijk vindt  :Wink: .
Ik ben er een half jaar mee gestopt (afbouwen ging zéér vlot zonder bijwerkingen) en neem het nu opnieuw (10mg per dag) en voel me er prima mee!!

Sterkte lieverd, laat 's weten wat die Cymbalta bij jou doet (ik ken nl mensen die er wél goed mee zijn!!)
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Agnes,

Ben je weer opnieuw begonnen met de AD? Vanwege het slechte slapen? Bedankt voor je reactie overigens.

Ik hoop op een andere ervaring dan datgene wat jij beschijft, met de cymbalta. Afgelopen maanden waren me wel genoeg, wat dat betreft. Terugkerende vermoeidheid, somber, al met de zenuwen uit bed komen, piekeren, enge dromen, bang uit het niets, enzovoort. Niks aan.

Ik laat weten hoe het verder gaat.

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Kakel,

Kon helaas geen bruikbare info op MC vinden over cymbalta...  :Frown: 
Ik hoop voor je dat je psych gelijk heeft met oog op de medicatie en dat je je snel weer wat beter voelt!
Ik hoop voor je dat al je klachten op een goede manier weggehaald kunnen worden zodat jij op een positieve manier weer verder kan met je leven en alle leuke dingen die nog gaan komen!
Heel veel succes, geduld, sterkte en positiviteit gewenst!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Onassa

Beste Kakel.

Dit is mijn eerste post hier.
Ik heb jarenlang citalopram geslikt, lange tijd zelfs dagelijks 60MG en daarnaast alprazolam om de paniek aanvallen te verminderen en om te kunnen slapen.
Sinds een kleine 2 weken ben ik nadat de cita niet meer genoeg werkte overgegaan naar Tryptizol.
Dit is een wat oudere AD die ook wel word voorgechreven aan mensen met chronische spannings hoofdpijn en fybromyalgie.
Ik zit nu dus nog in de overgangs fase en heb de zwaartse depressie die ik ooit in 13 jaar heb gehad.
Toch word me door de psych en de PIT verpleegkundige gezegt dat ik hier doorheen moet.
Het zal beter gaan.
De bijwerkingen zijn niet fijn, erg moe, apatisch en een erge droge mond.
Vandaag moet ik de dosering van 50 op gaan hogen naar 100 MG.
Ben benieuwd, hoop dat die bijwerkingen (die inmiddels al wat afnemen) niet weer inh alle hevigheid terug keren.
Maandag moet ik naar mijn psych en dan gaan we knopen door hakken.
Red ik het zelf nog thuis of toch beter voor een bepaalde korte periode opname.
Ik heb opname altijd van me af kunnen houden want het lijkt me dood eng om tussen allemaal psychische patienten te zitten.
Een hele zware overweging dus.
Gister ben ik heel erg mijn zelfbeheersing verlopen en de hond was daar de dupe van.
Nadat ik uit die woede kwam besefte ik heel goed dat ik erg fout was en zo niet mij!
Heb daarna alleen nog maar kunnen janken.
De angts zit er nu wel in dat ik weer zoiets krijg waarin iets dan flink kan escaleren en dat is dus voor mij dat ik overweeg om voor opname te kiezen.
Ik hoop dat jij inmiddels een beetje aan de cymbalta gewend raakt.
Een medicijn switch is best zwaar!

Sterkte daar verder mee,
Groetjes Diane

----------


## sietske763

heb zelf ook tryptizol gehad, vanaf dag 1 gelijk 150mg, niks geen last, alleen flinke verstopping die met laxeermiddelen ook niet overging.
zusje van de tryptizol is prothiaden, daar heb je helemaal geen bijwerking van....
en een opname heb ik nooit als erg ervaren, heb altijd veel schik gehad om die aparte
reacties..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diana,
Jammer dat de citalopram zijn werk niet meer voor je deed  :Frown: 
Vervelend dat je zoveel last hebt van de overgangsfase/ontwenningsverschijnselen!
Hoe is het vandaag bij de psych gegaan?

@ Sietske,
Een opname is een hele stap voor veel mensen, wordt toch door velen steeds geassocieerd met dingen als dat je dan wel gek moet zijn of in een psychose moet zitten en dergelijke, terwijl je om vele redenen opgenomen kan worden al dan niet vrijwillig en dat het ook juist iets heel positiefs kan zijn... vooroordelen he?!
Fijn dat jij het niet als erg hebt ervaren en er positiever bent uitgekomen!

----------


## sietske763

echt luuss, ben 2 x opgenomen geweest, niet erg lang hoor, maar wel lang genoeg om daar veel leuke dingen mee te maken, heb echt zoveel gelachen daar.......echt leuke tijden, alleen afkicken voelde natuurlijk niet lekker want alles moest stoppen dus ook mn grote hoeveelheid benzo,s. en mn combi
toch ben ik er goed doorheen gekomen doordat er zoveel te lachen viel...

psych. zit nu ook al maanden te denken of ik niet weer beter even opgenomen kan worden om nu alleen van de benzo,s af te kicken,
maar hij vind me daar nu veel te goed voor....
ach ik wacht wel af.....
probeer het eerst thuis maar stukje voor stukje, en anders maar in een instelling of PAAZ
kan er totaal niet mee zitten.

----------


## sietske763

sorry, ik weet het, ik ben nou eenmaal een apart figuur

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Gij zijt idd een model apart :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ja ..wade... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

wat betekent wade????is zeker een belgische uitspraak ofzo....leer wel veel van jouw taal!!!

----------


## dotito

Sietske,

Ach...' t is eigenlijk moeilijk om uit te leggen.
Is weer op zijn dialect..in het ABN zeggen ze ja wat...maar zo klinkt dat niet,daarmee zeggen wij van ja wadde :Big Grin:

----------


## Onassa

ik ben er wel mee bezig door boeken te lezen als bijv. de kracht van het nu.
Maar ook kan ik melden dat ik uit mijn depressie ben, net voordat ik opgenomen zou worden begon het beter te gaan en slaan de nieuwe medicijnen gelukkig aan.
Heb ook alweer op mijn paardje gereden gister.
wat heerlijk om er weer door te zijn zeg, dat kon ik een goede week geleden nog echt niet voorstellen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ja het afkicken van AD's (of ander middelen) is niet makkelijk, dus is het alleen maar positief dat jij een opname niet als vervelend ervaart.  :Smile:  Hopelijk redt je het dit keer thuis! En anders als je denkt van niet en de huisarts van wel kan je je vrijwillig laten opnemen  :Wink:  Heel veel succes en sterkte!
Een jongen die ik ken heeft zich vrijwillig laten opnemen omdat hij bang was dat hij weer de verkeerde kant op zou gaan en hij vond dat hij de hulp, begeleiding en rust die hij daar krijgt nodig had en toen hij er weer uit kwam ging het ook stukken beter met hem, terwijl zijn behandelaar ook vond dat het niet 'nodig' was  :Smile: 

@ Onassa,
Heel fijn dat jij uit je depressie aan het komen bent en dat de nieuwe medicijnen aanslaan!
Lekker he even paardrijden en genieten van het mooie weer!  :Big Grin: 
Ik hoop dat je je zo blijft voelen en dat het alleen maar beter gaat met je! Heel veel succes!

----------


## Onassa

Dank je Luus.

Het gaat even ietstie minder, maar daar is vooral de reden voor dat ik zo vreselijk moe ben.
Waarschijnlijk een combi van het nieuwe medicijn en de zware depressie waar ik nu aan het uitkomen ben.
Gister en zaterdag weer voor het eerst op mijn paard gereden.
Hij was erg druk want heeft door alles een half jaar niets meer hoeven doen.
Zijn bespiering die ik er zo mooi aan gereden had, is nu helemaal weg.
En ja...als ik me dan wat beter voel, dan schiet ik weer snel door.
Dat is nu ook gebeurt, ik verwachtte teveel van hem en van mezelf.
Gevolg....nu doodmoe en twee vette blaren tussen mijn pinken en ringvingers van de teugels.
Hij wilde alleen maar hard galopperen en de rem was ver te zoeken.
Heb nu ook enorme spierpijn, maar dat was te verwachten. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mijn psych belde net op over de bloedspiegel,en daarin kon hij zien dat ik nu met de tryptizol aan de lage kant zit.
33 en ik mag tussen de 100 en 200 had hij het over (zegt me niks want met de citalopram was dat helemaal niet aan de orde).
Toch ga ik nog liever niet omhoog omdat deze pillen behoorlijk wat bijwerkingen geven.
Mocht ik het gevoel hebben weer af te zakken, mag ik omhoog.
Maar zoals het nu gaat zou ik het graag bij 100mg willen laten.
En mochten dan de bijwerkingen minder worden (wat ik wel hoop) dan kan ik ook altijd nog zien of ik wat omhoog ga ermee.

----------


## sietske763

ha onassa,
heb zelf ook tryptizol gehad, in 1 dag naar de standard dagdosering (150mg)
als de waardes in het bloed goed zijn, helpt de AD voor waar je het voor gekregen hebt...
zelf vond ik het een ideaal AD, slaapverwekkend dus helemaal OK
als bijwerking had ik alleen erge obstipatie waarvoor ik zoveel lanxantia nodig had, ben toen op prothiaden gezet, zusje van de tryptizol, en daar heb ik echt niets dan lof over, slik het zelf ook weer na een aantal AD,S gebruikt te hebben, deze heb ik al ongeveer 12 jaar.
miss. is het voor jou ff doorbijten.....

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Onassa,
Uit een zware depressie komen, nieuwe medicatie gebruiken en omdat je je zo goed voelt gelijk alles maar willen aanpakken is niet een goede combinatie... maar ik snap heel goed dat je gelijk van alles weer wil doen!
Leuk dat je een eigen paard hebt, maar logisch dat hij zo druk is na een half jaar niets te hebben gedaan, dan moet ook hij zijn opgekropte energie weer kwijt dus is het ook logisch dat jij spierpijn hebt! Je komt vanzelf wel weer in een goed ritme met hem, dat heeft wat tijd nodig en dan wordt de spierpijn vanzelf weer minder en krijg je paard weer meer spieren  :Wink: 
Heeft je psych niet uitgelegd waarom je tussen de 100 en 200 mag zitten???
Begrijpelijk hoor dat je liever niet omhoog gaat als je last krijgt van bijwerkingen en je je verder goed blijft voelen! Ik hoop ook voor je dat de bijwerkingen minder worden en je kan altijd kijken of je meer of minder nodig bent!

@ Sietske,
Goed dat jij even uitleg geeft over die bloedwaardes en je eigen ervaringen deelt  :Smile: 
Als de bloedwaarde te hoog of te laag is (dus buitenom die tussen de 100 en 200 in het geval van Onassa) dan zou het medicijn niet kunnen helpen zoals het zou moeten als ik het goed begrijp?! 
Eigenlijk vind ik dat een beetje raar, als je niet op die waarde kan komen om wat voor reden dan ook en je je wel goed voelt met het middel dat je neemt dan is het toch goed, of zie ik dat verkeerd??

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Sietske.

Ik denk ook dat ik aan het middel moet wennen.
Het zal ook een combinatie van alles zijn, lange en zware depressie gehad, nu weer begonnen met paardrijden en dan deze medicijnen.
Ik ben gestart met 50 mg, dat 2 weken lang en daarna over na 100 mg.
Wat ik wel erg vervelend ook vind is de droge mond die ik er van krijg.
Ik hou het nog even in de gaten anders kan ik altijd vragen aan de psych of prothiaden wat voor mij zou kunnen zijn.
Ik moet ook leren wat geduld te hebben, daar mis ik namelijk veel van.
Zodra ik het gevoel heb dat het maar weer even gaat, ga ik weer veels te veel op mijn hals halen.
alsof je de verloren tijd tijden d depressie wilt inhalen zeg maar.
En dan kan ik vaak de rem bij mezelf niet vinden.

Onassa is trouwens de naam van mijn paard, ik heet Diane, maar die naam was al in gebruik :Wink:

----------


## Onassa

> @ Onassa,
> Uit een zware depressie komen, nieuwe medicatie gebruiken en omdat je je zo goed voelt gelijk alles maar willen aanpakken is niet een goede combinatie... maar ik snap heel goed dat je gelijk van alles weer wil doen!
> Leuk dat je een eigen paard hebt, maar logisch dat hij zo druk is na een half jaar niets te hebben gedaan, dan moet ook hij zijn opgekropte energie weer kwijt dus is het ook logisch dat jij spierpijn hebt! Je komt vanzelf wel weer in een goed ritme met hem, dat heeft wat tijd nodig en dan wordt de spierpijn vanzelf weer minder en krijg je paard weer meer spieren 
> Heeft je psych niet uitgelegd waarom je tussen de 100 en 200 mag zitten???
> Begrijpelijk hoor dat je liever niet omhoog gaat als je last krijgt van bijwerkingen en je je verder goed blijft voelen! Ik hoop ook voor je dat de bijwerkingen minder worden en je kan altijd kijken of je meer of minder nodig bent!
> 
> @ Sietske,
> Goed dat jij even uitleg geeft over die bloedwaardes en je eigen ervaringen deelt 
> Als de bloedwaarde te hoog of te laag is (dus buitenom die tussen de 100 en 200 in het geval van Onassa) dan zou het medicijn niet kunnen helpen zoals het zou moeten als ik het goed begrijp?! 
> Eigenlijk vind ik dat een beetje raar, als je niet op die waarde kan komen om wat voor reden dan ook en je je wel goed voelt met het middel dat je neemt dan is het toch goed, of zie ik dat verkeerd??


Hoi Luus.
Ik weet ook precies waar mijn valkuilen liggen, maarja....eigenwijs he? :Wink: 

Die bloedwaardes zijn er om de juiste hoeveelheid medicijnen te kunnen voorschrijven.
Ik zit er nu dus flink onder, maar voel me geestelijk weer vrij goed.
Het gevaar is alleen, dat ik makkelijker weer in een depressie kan weg glijden als je te laag zit ermee.
Dan heb je eigenlijk niet genoeg van die stoffen in je lichaam om een depressie het hoofd te kunnen bieden als die zich weer onverhoopt aandient.
Volgende week donderdag moe tik weer naar de psych toe en dan zal ik eens precies vragen hoe dat nu zit.

Groetjes Diane

----------


## sietske763

ha onassa,
ik zou vragen of ik sneller omhoog mocht, ben je ook eerder van klachten af....
en bij prothiaden heb je ook een droge mond hoor, maar ik heb altijd pottertjes ofzo bij me, als ik dan praat en mezelf hoor kraken, neem ik paar snoepjes en het is weer over voor ff.
hoe langer je het gebruikt hoe minder deze bijwerking is...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Onassa,
Weten waar je valkuilen liggen is al heel goed en er iets mee kunnen of willen doen is lastig want alles heeft tijd nodig en die wil/kan je niet altijd geven/nemen, zal vast wel iets met eigenwijsheid te maken hebben  :Wink:  
Wat je zegt over verloren tijd willen inhalen is een natuurlijke reactie, maar je kan nou eenmaal niet in 1 dag of 1 week alles inhalen wat je 'gemist' hebt, je hebt ook tussendoor je rust nodig en dat kan nog wel eens een probleem zijn... Als je teveel van jezelf vraagt dan komt het ook niet goed! Maar ik herken dat wel hoor  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Leuk dat je paard Onassa heet erg apart  :Smile:  En leuk dat ik nu ook weet hoe jij heet  :Wink: 
Wel lastig dat je een droge mond krijgt, maar zoals Sietske zegt kan je een snoepje of pepermuntje nemen en daarnaast veel drinken natuurlijk!
Als alles afhankelijk zou zijn van bloedwaarden dan zou ik niet 'normaal' moeten kunnen functioneren want mijn ijzer en vitamine B12 zijn altijd te laag geweest, heb een paar keer serieuze bloedarmoede gehad en ben voor zover bij mij mogelijk weer hersteld, maar mijn waardes blijven te laag ondanks dat ik pilletjes neem en ijzer en vitamine B12 rijk eten eet (op het vlees na want ik ben allergisch voor vlees). Ik voel mij echter goed, ik wil en doe altijd van alles en ik stel hoge eisen aan mijzelf en af en toe rust ik ook wel hoor, maar de kans dat ik nogmaals serieuze bloedarmoede krijg blijft altijd aanwezig, maar als ik daar rekening mee zou moeten houden zou ik altijd ijzer en vitamine B12 moeten eten en nooit de dingen kunnen doen die ik wil en moet doen... 
Wat ik hiermee wou zeggen is dat ondanks dat je veel van jezelf vraagt en de waardes in het bloed niet goed zijn je toch kan functioneren en je je fijn kunt voelen en dat er altijd een kans bestaat dat ondanks hoe goed je je ook voelt en/of welke medicatie/therapie je ook krijgt, dat je een terugval kan krijgen...
Ik hoop dat je geen terugval krijgt en dat de bijwerkingen overgaan of verminderen!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Onassa

Tja, ben van nature al een aardige juffertje ongeduld.
Zodra het maar weer even kan denk ik de hele wereld weer aan te kunnen.....nou niet dus!

Ja Onassa heette al zo toen ik haar in 2001 kocht.
Gebruik die naam dus vaak als mijn eigen naam al in gebruik is als nickname.
Mijn ander paardje heet Dropshot ,maar om die naam nu voor mezelf te gaan gebruiken, denken de mensen meteen dat ik alcoholist ben :Big Grin: 

Vriendin van mij weet sinds kort ook dat ze vitB12 tekort heeft en foliumzuur.
Zij krijgt daar nu spuiten voor en ze knaprt er echt goed van op.
Ik gebruik wel dagelijk multi vitamine, mede ook omdat ik een behoorlijke slechte eter ben.

Het is ook idd waar wat je zegt, een terugval kan altijd zomaar weer de kop opsteken.
Maar ik hoop er voorlopig even van gevrijwaard te zijn.
Dank je wel trouwens voor je lieve post!

Liefs terug van Diane :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Diane,

Lastig he om die rem te vinden en je rust te nemen als je zoveel wil doen en het voelt alsof je op een moment de hele wereld aankan...

Wow 2 paarden, dat wil ik ook! Allebei aparte namen voor paarden, maar inderdaad Dropshot als nickname is niet zo geslaagd  :Wink:  Rij je alleen op Onassa of ook op Dropshot? Wel heerlijk hoor dat je er weer er op uit kan met je paarden!  :Big Grin:  

Mijn beste vriendin krijgt ook die spuiten sinds een jaar ongeveer en ze kan nu veel meer ondanks haar ME en Fibromyalgie... dus dat is echt heel positief! Maarja mijn huisarts wil mij daar niet aan, maar die halve zool luistert nooit naar mij en heeft mijn medisch dossier ook niet gekregen van mijn oude huisarts aan zijn adviezen te horen, dus ben al 3 jaar op zoek naar een nieuwe goede huisarts zonder resultaat  :Frown:  

Door onverwachte gebeurtenissen of een trigger kan altijd een terugval de kop opsteken, maar daar hopen we maar niet op!
Ik hoop ook dat je gevrijwaard blijft van een nieuwe depressie en lekker kan genieten van je paarden en alle andere leuke dingen!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Onassa

Suus, ik rij eigenlijk alleen op Droppie (zoals hij genoemd word). 
Je ziet hem op de foto naast mijn berichten.
Hij is een bomte D-pony, dus niet echt een paard, maar wat kleiner.
Onassa kan helaas niet veel meer, de heeft kissing spines .
Je kunt het simpel gezegt vergelijken met een hernia bij mensen.
Ze gaat nog wel eens mee op een buitenritje, als het maar rechtdoor is, kan ze het wel, maar zodra ze haar lijf moet gaan inbuigen krijgt ze er problemen mee.
Voor ik wist wat ze had, heb ik heel wat zand gehapt, lag er om te haverklap af :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maar ze is mijn allesie en ondanks dat we nog weinig kunnen gaat ze nooit weg bij me!

Mijn vriendin had ook al jaren de stempel ME, maar waarchijnlijk is het al die jaren ene tekort aan B12 geweest.
Ik heb me er ook eens op laten prikken, maar daar kwam toen niks uit.
Het lijkt me gewoon fijn als er iets zou zijn om die vermoeidheid effe wat te kunnen weg nemen.
Maar het zal vast wel weer goed komen als mijn lichaam meer aan de tryptizol gewend raakt.

Liefs Diane

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Diane,

Geinig dat je me Suus noemt  :Wink:  Mijn echte naam is Lucia maar ik wordt meestal Luuss genoemd  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Droppie klinkt ook wel liever en minder alcoholisch en ze ziet er mooi uit hoor! He jammer dat Onassa kissing spines heeft, maar wel fijn dat je haar wel houdt en verzorgd en dat ze af en toe nog mee kan en mag met een 'makkelijke' buitenrit! 

Wat jij zegt over die vriendin met ME/vitamine B12 tekort daar herken ik mijn beste vriendin in... Zij voelt zich niet meer moe sinds die spuiten, wel heeft ze last van haar gewrichten waarvoor ze dus de diagnose fibromyalgie heeft gekregen en waar ze zich ook beter onder/bij voelt dan bij de stempel ME waar ze nooit wat mee heeft gekund tot die spuit dus bleek te helpen!
Ergens toch wel gelukkig dat je niks bleek te hebben, maarja aan de andere kant toch wel lastig als je niet weet hoe je van de vermoeidheid af kan komen. Ik heb zelf bij de DA homeopathische vitamine B12 pillen gekocht (ik kan niet tegen reguliere medicatie muv de pil) en voel me minder vermoeid en stukken beter!
Als jou lichaam aan de tryptizol gewend is geraakt hoop ik dat de vermoeidheid af neemt!
Succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## sietske763

@luuss, heeft arts jou al eens onderzocht op pernicieuze anemie, dit is een bloedarmoede die soms voorkomt, heeft met opname van fe(ijzer) te maken.
is voor artsen een heel bekend beeld, alleen moet je tegewoordig geloof ik zelf de arts vertellen wat je mankeert.
liefs, bar

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Zelfs als ik mijn huidige huisarts vertel wat ik heb dan begint hij ergens anders over... ik vertelde dat ik voorhoofdsholteontsteking had en wat ik ervoor wou (ja als je het eerder hebt gehad weet je echt wel hoe dat voelt) begon hij over dat ik griep had omdat dat heerste en ik dus maar lekker op bed moest gaan liggen met een paracetamol (die ik dus niet mag!) en moest terugkomen over een week als ik nog last had. Ik heb braaf gedaan wat hij zei, schrijft hij mij reguliere medicatie voor waar ik dus niet tegen kan en wat in mijn dossier staat en zo ging dat ook met mijn bloedarmoede en zwangerschap  :Confused:  
Nee ik blijf wel stug zoeken naar een andere huisarts, doorgaan met kruiden, specerijen en homeopathische middelen innemen en als ik het echt niet redt ga ik wel naar de huisartsenpost.

----------


## Onassa

Ooohhh noem ik je Suus ipv Luus :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Die vitB12 koop je bij de drogist?
Kan je me de naam ervan geven, want dan ga ik dat zeker ook proberen.
Trouwens tryptizol wordt ook aan mensen gegeven met fybro omdat het tevens een pijnstiller is.

Ik had vanmiddag bij de acu als een hele hoge hartslag, na het prikken was het nog hoog en zojuist geteld in rust toestand is het nog 96 slagen per minuut.
Voor mijn doen is dat flink hoog.
Het zal wel ook door de tryptizol komen, maar hoop dat het snel afneemt want ik voel nu gewoon constant de hartslag in mijn keel zeg maar.
Alsof ik weet ik wat voor inspanning gelevent heb.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,

Hihi geeft niet hoor dat je me nu 2x Suus genoemd hebt  :Wink:  Ik begreep wel dat je mij bedoelde en je bent hier niet de eerste die me zo noemt  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik heb van "Essential Organics" Vitamine B12 100 mcg tabletjes, je mag er 1 per dag, een potje met 90 tabletjes heb ik voor 8,50 bij de DA gekocht en voor mij helpen deze pilletjes tegen vermoeidheid omdat het mijn B12 tekort op peil houdt. Als ik mij goed voel vergeet ik wel eens eentje en als ik mij slecht voel neem ik er wat meer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

Hoe ging het verder bij de acupuncturist? Heb je wel het gevoel dat je meer energie hebt of gaat dat nu op aan je hartslag of merk je morgen pas verschil?
Dat je hartslag wat hoger ligt is niet erg als het maar niet te hoog blijft en ook weer 'normaal' gaat lopen! Kan inderdaad komen door de medicatie en dat je lichaam daar nog aan moet wennen hoor! Wel vervelend dat het voelt alsof je de marathon hebt geroeid ofzo en je je hartslag in je keel blijft voelen... ik hoop dat dat snel afneemt!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Onassa

Ik ga morgen meteen naar de DA om die pilletjes te halen.

Verder ging het goed bij de acu.
Hij doet ook kinesiologie.
Vandaag is hij daar ook mee begonnen bij me en uit een test bleek dat ik niet goed reageer op melk produkten.
Zijn advies was om daarin drastisch te minderen.
Wel typisch want mijn zus en mijn neefje hebben dat ook.

Als ik met de naaldjes lig dan zet hij ook een meditatie oefening op, dat is wel fijn want dat helpt me net iets beter te ontspannen en niet aan van alles en nog wat te gaan liggen denken.
Meditatie gaat me steeds beter af en dat geeft me wel rust.
Goed op mijn ademhaling letten want die zit bij mij doorgaans vrij hoog.
Ik begin steeds meer te halen uit het alternatieve gebeuren de laatste tijd.
Ik heb daar steeds vaker en meer baat bij dan bij het reguliere.
Ik ben zelf een HSP'er en merk dat ik met dit soort dingen veel beter mezelf kan leren te beschermen tegen van allerlei invloeden die doorgaans snel bij mij binnen komen.
En zo blijft een mens zijn leven lang leren he :Wink: 

Liefs, Diane

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Diane,

Fijn dat de acu je zo goed helpt!
Vaak komt een allergie in een familie veel voor, maar wel apart dat je niet eerder last had van melk product inname of was je je er niet bewust van? Heb je het alleen van koeienmelk of ook van geitenmelk? 
Ja het alternatieve circuit werd/word ook vaak gezien als iets raars wat je beter kan mijden, maar het kan vele malen beter helpen/werken dan het reguliere circuit!
Fijn dat je er steeds meer uit haalt en baat bij hebt en er voor open staat  :Wink: 
Ja elke dag leren we er weer iets bij!  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sonnie

Hallo allemaal

Ik ben nieuw op deze site. Maar geen nieuweling wat betreft jullie klachten. Heb zelf ook angst-en paniekaanvallen en hyperventilatie. Ben sinds 2 weken voor het eerst aan de citalopram. Daarvoor Fluoxitine geslikt (meerdere malen). Vanwege enorme gewichtstoename en blauwe plekken mocht ik dit middel niet meer gebruiken van de huisarts. Ik heb nu enorme last van de bijwerkingen van de citalopram. Ik ben enorm moe en niet vooruit te branden. Ook enorm duizelig, durf niet te fietsen en dingen te ondernemen. Ook kreeg ik uitslag op 1 been. Dit trok wel weer weg en het jeukte niet. Mijn vraag is aan jullie. Heeft iemand ervaring met bijwerkingen in het begin. Weet dat het erbij hoort! maar vind het erg heftig vooral met 2 jonge kinderen om me heen. Moet toch door! Hoelang duurde het bij jullie voordat je je echt beter voelde? Alvast bedankt
Groetjes van Sonnie

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Sonnie.

De bijwerkingen die je nu hebt, zijn vrij "normaal" met een nieuwe AD.
Het is zeker niet fijn als je met kleine kinders zit.
Mag ik vragen of je naast de paniekstoornis en hyperventilatie ook echt depressief bent???
want als je dat niet bent, zou je het misschien alleen met een angst remmer kunnen doen (bij. alprazolam) want die heb ik naast mijn AD vanwege paniek aanvallen.
En uuhhhh.....ik wil jeniet uit het veld slaan, maar ik ben toendertijd van de cipramil 23 kg aan gekomen :Mad: 
Familie die me een tijdje niet meer hadden gezien dachten dat ik aan de prednison was.
Ik was eigenlijk altijd een slanke den en binnen no-time gaf de weegschaal mij het verschrikkelijke getal van 83 kilo aan :EEK!: 
Dus ik zou zeker dit gedeelte in de gaten houden en proberen misschien je voeding er wat op aan te passen.
Verder moet ik zeggen dat de cipramil me 13 jaar redelijk goed geholpen heeft.
Niet dat ik nooit geen depressie meer had hoor, maar ze duurden minder lang en de scherpste kantjes gingen er vanaf.
Helass na die 13 jaar begon ik te merken dat het middel meniet veel meer deed en ben ik sinds kort ook op een andere AD gezet.
Nou, ik hoop dat je wat aan mijn antwoord hebt.
In ieder geval wens ik je heel veel succes!

groetjes Diane

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Sonnie,
Vervelend dat je zo veel last hebt van de bijwerkingen en zeker als je 2 jonge kids hebt waar je voor wilt klaarstaan! 
Meestal staan er 4-8 week voor de bijwerkingen, maar dat verschilt per persoon en per medicatie... zoals Kakel in haar eerste post aangeeft waren de bijwerkingen die zij had na 4 week weg, maar ik weet niet hoe dat voor jou zal zijn...
Heb je de bijwerking over uitslag op je been ook gemeld bij je huisarts? 
Ik hoop voor je dat de bijwerkingen snel afnemen of weggaan zodat je weer beter in je vel zit en goed voor jezelf en je kis kan zorgen!
Krijg je ook therapie om te leren omgaan met je angst/paniek aanvallen of voor hyperventilatie?
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Hey Diane,
Jammer dat je zoveel aankwam van de citalopram en dat het uiteindelijk zijn werk niet meer voor je deed... hopelijk merk je gauw verbetering met je nieuwe AD!
Je kan altijd door gezonder eten en meer bewegen proberen ervoor te zorgen dat je niet teveel aankomt, maar dat helpt niet altijd...

----------


## Onassa

Nee dat helpt niet helemaal, maar als ik me nu steeds toe toegeven aan vreet buien die ik tot voor kort steeds had, dan word het dubbelop.
Ben nu ook al 5 kilo aangekomen van de tryptizol, maar door goed op mijn voeding te letten en nu even zoveel mogelijk vet en suiker achterwege te laten, ben ik ook alweer 1 kilo van die 5 kwijt.
Het is meer dat ik door de tryptizol erge obstipatie krijg( wat ik van mezelf al erg heb) en ik hou veel vocht vast.
Dus ik probeer het hiermee zoveel mogelijk te beperken.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Diane,

Als je een vreetbui hebt kan je ook lekkere maar gezonde dingen nemen  :Wink: 
En ja als je van jezelf al vocht vast houdt en dan ook nog aankomt door medicatie is het erg moeilijk om gewichtstoename in te perken...  :Frown: 
Hopelijk lukt dat allemaal een beetje!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sonnie

Hoi Diane
Bedankt voor je reactie. Ik slik de medicijnen niet voor een depressie. En ik slik inderdaad ook alweer een tijdje alprazolam ernaast. Ik slik een half tot een heel tabletje per dag. Alleen slik ik ze al van af augustus 2009. En dat vind ikzelf te lang. Omdat dit een verslavend middel is dat je niet te lang mag gebruiken. Mijn huisarts zegt dat het geen kwaad kan. maar zelf twijfel ik eraan. Maar merk dat ik het wel nodig heb erbij. Ik slik van de citalopram 10 mg. Was begonnen de eerste week op 20mg. Maar door de enorme bijwerkingen moest ik halveren tot 17 mei. Dan voor controle terug naar huisarts. Blijf nog steeds erg duizelig dat vind ik de naarste bijwerking ! Wat gewicht betreft. Mijn normale gewicht is 68 kilo, maar door de andere ad. zit ik op 90 kilo. Daar wordt ik wel depressief van. Maar begrijp dat jij ook met middel bent aangekomen. Ik moet het maar afwachten. Hoop eerst dat het middel iets gaat doen. Want wat een ellende zijn die aanvallen. Durf bijna niks meer. Mijn wereldje is erg klein geworden. Werk sinds een 3 kwart jaar ook al niet meer door deze klachten. Voel me erg schuldig naar mijn gezin en werk en omgeving toe. Loop met deze klachten al zo`n 15 jaar te tobben. Soms heb ik het een hele tijd niet dan weer wel. Huisarts is ervan overtuigd dat ik blijvend ad. zal moeten gebruiken. Wilde het steeds zonder proberen. Maar nu na 5 pogingen moet ik toch maar accepteren dat ik ze nodig heb. Hopen dat middel de goede voor mij zijn. Geen zin in zoektocht. Genoeg over mijn gezeur. Hoop dat het met jou beter gaat. Laat het me even weten. Bedankt dat ik tegen je aan mag praten
Groetjes Sonnie

----------


## Sonnie

Hoi Luus
Jij ook bedankt voor je reactie. Ben bij de huisarts geweest voor de uitslag. Omdat het binnen 24 uur weg trok, zei hij dat het een bijwerking kon zijn. Als het terugkomt, ging hij overwegen om met dit middel te stoppen bij me. Hoop het niet. Want zo blijf ik aan de gang natuurlijk! Dan ben ik net zo`n proefkonijn! Wil me gewoon weer goed voelen en mijn ding kunnen doen. Gewoon weer aan het werk enzo. Muren komen op me af! Ik heb al eerder iets gedaan aan ander therapieën. Zoals ontspanningstechniek, Fysiotherapie, Ademhalingstherapie, Psychologen. Maar op de een of ander manier zit ik steeds bij de verkeerde personen. Het werkt niet. Momenteel loop ik bij een psycholoog. Krijg ik ademhalinstherapie bij een fysio ( Poging 2) en sta ik op de wachtlijst voor cognitieve gedragstherapie bij het GGZ. Probeer alles aan te pakken om ervan af te komen. Heb jij nog tips?

Groetjes Sonnie

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Sonny,

Tuurlijk mag je tegen me aan praten, dat kan hier juist zo fijn over en weer.
Je hebt zelf dus ook al de ervaring dat AD's voor extra kilo's zorgen?
Mijn gewicht is ook heel lang 68 geweest en daar wil ik eigenlijk weer heen met mijn 1.68 meter, ben maar een klein opdondertje dus  :Wink: 
Maar als je maar 10 mg ervan slik dan zal het aankomen ook wel mee vallen want dat is echt maar een hele lage dosering.
En ja...alprazolam is een verslavend middel, maar als het je wel helpt om door de grootste angst/paniek aanvallen te komen ....nou meid...dan zou ik het gewoon blijven gebruiken indien nodig.
En zeker als je het met een lage dosering kan redden, dan vecht daar beter niet zo tegen.
Zoveel mensen slikken levenslang medicatie voor wat dan ook....nou, wij slikken dan toevallig een AD of een benzo...so be it.
Zolang de dosis beperkt kan blijven hoef je jezelf daar echt niet rot onder te voelen hoor.
Maar heb jij ook wel gesprekken met een psycholoog????
Want je schuldig voelen om iets waar je niets aan kunt doen, das pas gif voor je lichaam en geest!
Probeer jezelf daar niet zo mee te kwellen....je bent wie je bent en je bent goed zo!!!!
Jij bent net als ieder ander mens uniek en probeer dan ook een beetje trots op jezelf te zijn.
En die kan je al in hele kleine dingen vinden....bijv een lekkere maaltijd die je gemaakt hebt...iets leuks wat je gedaan hebt voor je gezin!
Ik krijg het idee dat je zelfbeeld te laag is en dat is nergens voor nodig.
En ja....het wereldje kan klein worden ,vriendschappen die je erdoor kwijtraakt, maar geloof me, dat zegt meer over die mensen dan over jou.
Een echte vriend of vriendin is tegenwoordig nog maar zeldzaam...
We leven in een enorme "ik gerichte' maatschappij.
Maar laat je gevoel van eigenwaarde niet af hangen van de buiten wereld meid.....probeer niet teveel te verwachten van een ander ,dan kan je hierdoor ook niet teleurgesteld worden.
Het is mooi als je wat krijgt (aan aandacht, vriendschap en liefde), maar ga er nooit vanuit.
Ik ben ook vrienden kwijt geraakt door de depressies.
Een vriendschap van zelfs 43 jaar!
We zijn samen opgegroeid, kende elkaar ouders en groot ouders....en nu???
Het is gewoon weg.
En ik zou liegen als ik zou zeggen dat het me niets zou doen, tuurlijk wel, maar ik probeer wel door te gaan en op den duur komen er weer andere hele mooie dingen voor terug.
Dus....jezelf schuldig voelen daar kwets je jezelf alleen maar mee en ook nog eens onterecht.
Geniet van de kleine dingen die er wél zijn en voor jou betekenis hebben.
Heel veel sterkte,

Liefs, Diane

----------


## Sonnie

Hoi Diane
Wat een ontzettende lieve reactie. Thanks!!!! Een vriendschap van 43 jaar kwijtraken is ook niet niks. Maar inderdaad het zegt vaak meer iets over de ander. Ik loop inderdaad bij een psycholoog. Sinds september vorig jaar. Maar ik kom daar niet heel veel mee verder. Behalve dan dat je je verhaal doet. Maar ik krijg weinig handvatten. Heb al overwogen om de sessies stop te zetten. Ik heb er nog 5 te gaan die door mijn verzekering vergoed worden. En dat is te kort om ergens anders op te starten. En ik kan ze helaas niet zelf betalen. Dat kost meestal 80 euro per keer. En mijn geldboom is dood!! Sta nu op wachtlijst voor cognitieve gedragstherapie! Maar dat kan nog maanden duren. We proberen maar positief te blijven. Even flink door de zure appel heen. 
Groetjes Sonnie

----------


## kaatjekakel

Sonnie, waarom probeer je het niet via het GGz? Vraag je huisarts om een verwijzing. Deze behandelingen vallen veelal onder de AWBZ en hebben niet de beperking dat je maar een aantal keren mag.

----------


## Sonnie

Hoi Kaatjekakel
Heb toevallig vorige week gesprek gehad bij het GGZ. Ben daar nu onder behandeling. Ben benieuwd. Gelukkig gaat het met de citalopram ietsje beter nu. Ben vandaag begonnen met 20 mg. i.p.v. 10mg. Hoop dat ik nu niet zoveel last heb van de bijwerkingen als bij het begin. Voor mijn duizeligheid krijg ik andere medicijnen om dat een beetje op te vangen. Want dat was niet te doen in het begin. Ik heb namelijk ongeveer 15 jaar geleden een virus aan mijn evenwichtsorgaan gehad. En dat heeft blijvende schade aangericht. Ik denk door de citalopram dat dat extra geprikkeld werd. 
Waarschijnlijk heb ik door deze klachten mijn angst- en paniek stoornis ontwikkeld. Weet sinds pas vorig jaar dat mijn evenwichtsorgaan beschadigd is. Een beetje het kip en het ei verhaal. Wat was er eerder de paniek-en angststoornis of is die door het virus ontstaan. Het maakt niet zoveel meer uit! Mijn angst is zo sterk ontwikkeld in de loop der jaren. Die is ook niet niet in een weekje weg. We zijn er maar mooi klaar mee!
Groetjes Sonnie

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Sonnie,
He vervelend dat je zoveel geprobeerd hebt aan AD's, gesprekken en therapieën maar dat het lijkt alsof je niet echt vooruitgaat  :Frown:  Ook vervelend dat je pas na zolang weet dat je blijvende schade hebt aan je evenwichtsorgaan  :Frown: 
Ik hoop voor je dat de GGZ wel goed aanvoelt en ze je goede handvaten kan bieden en dat je niet teveel last krijgt van bijwerkingen nu je weer verhoogt bent!
Tuurlijk wil je je goed voelen en weer (leuke) dingen doen zoals werken, want zo'n tijd niks doen is ook ook niet echt goed voor je, begrijp heel goed dat de muren soms op je af komen! 
Heb je al cognitieve gedragstherapie gevolgd? http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=9980 hier kan je wat ervaringen lezen en wordt ook wel voor angst/paniek stoornissen gebruikt, maar zoals met elke therapie (en AD) geldt dat per persoon verschilt of het helpt of niet, ook omdat er verschillende vormen van CGT zijn.
Ik hoop dat je weinig last hebt van bijwerkingen en dat het langzaam maar zeker steeds beter met je gaat! Heel veel sterkte, succes en positiviteit gewenst!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sonnie

Hoi Luuss
Ik moet zeggen (even afkloppen) dat het momenteel redelijk gaat! Ik heb niet de bijwerkingen met ophogen gehad als in het begin. Of het moet nog komen. Maar dat lijkt me sterk na een week. Ik wil binnenkort weer wat dingen proberen te ondernemen. Zoals alleen op de fiets naar de stad, even op mijn werk kijken enzo. Dus dat is een goed teken. Nu nog even doorzetten. Ik heb inderdaad een klein stukje cognitieve gedragstherapie beoefent. Maar vanwege mijn duizelingen en extreem hoge hartslag kon ik de opdrachten niet uitvoeren. Nu ik me weer ietsje beter voel ga ik dat weer proberen op te pikken. Minder is dat ik volgende week een wortelkanaalbehandeling krijg. En als ik ergens paniekaanvallen krijg is het daar wel. Ik weet dat ik daar nu niet aan moet denken. Maar dat hebben we al gedaan. Anticipatieangst. Ik weet het!!!
Hoop dat ik niet ga afbellen! Hoe gaat het eigenlijk met jou? Zit nu alleen maar over mezelf te piepen. 
Groetjes Sonnie

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi Sonnie,

Fijn dat het redelijk goed gaat en dat je niet zulke erge bijwerkingen hebt sinds de verhoging  :Smile: 
Zeker een goed teken dat je weer de wil hebt om dingen te proberen te ondernemen! Ik hoop echt dat het je gaat lukken zonder paniek/angst aanvallen!
He vervelend dat je een wortelkanaalbehandeling moet krijgen  :Frown:  Ga je naar een speciale angst tandarts? Ik hoop dat je niet afbelt, want dan blijft de pijn...
Als je jezelf beter voelt kan je altijd de cognitieve gedragstherapie weer oppakken en kijken of dat lukt!
Met mij gaat het goed, van het weekend op een festival in Groningen gewerkt dus wel een beetje moe en wat spierpijn maar dat komt wel goed  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Sonnie.

goed om te lezen dat het wat beter met je gaat,.
Ik ben gister van de 20mg maar naar de 40mg gegaan want merkte dat ik weer wat afzakte.
Ook een paar nare dingen de afgelopen week mee gemaakt en dan kukel ik nog vrij snel een beetje om.
Als ik me weer wat beter voel ga ik weer terug naar de 20 mg.
Wel gebruik ik iedere morgen nog de tramadol druppels plus een xanax omdat ik 's morgens door de cipramil behoorlijk misselijk en naar wakker word.
Als ik dat dan heb genomen zakt het wel weer af.
Tot een uurtje of zes 's avonds, dan voel ik me weer wat naarder worden en neem weer 15 druppels tramadol.
Tja, en zo kom ik de dagen wel door.
Hoop alleen dat die misselijkeheid nog wat gaat afzakken en de depressie echt helemaal over zal gaan.

----------


## cathje83

Hallo,

Ik heb het zelfde middel nu 3 jaren geslikt en ben nu sinds 3 weken gestopt.
Het heeft mij wel geholpen. Na de bevalling van mijn zoon 3 jaar jaar geleden kreeg ik een postnatale depressie. Ik was mijzelf niet meer, kon mij niet meer ontspannen, deprisief en kon niet meer slapen. In de 1ste weken met het begin van het middel werden de klachten erger. Dat duurde zo`n 3 weken maar toen knapte ik zienderogen op. Wel sliep ik veel meer en was het moeilijk om s`ochtends vroeg op te staan. Het stoppen daarintegen is minder! Heb het 5 keer geprobeerd en nu is het mij pas gelukt.
Je kunt knap ziek worden als je stopt en de klachten kunnen tijdelijk terug komen.
Maar het als je wilt lukt het altijd! Ik wil graag weer een kindje dus dat is een grote motifatie om te stoppen! Het middel heeft mij door een moeilijke tijd geholpen maar ik ben blij dat ik nu zonder ben en kan.

----------


## Sonnie

Hoi Luuss
Bedankt voor je reactie, Ik ga naar de gewone tandarts. Ik moet dinsdag. Ik heb al met de telefoon in mijn hand gestaan om af te bellen. Maar toch niet gedaan. Het komt wel erg dichtbij nu. Probeer er niet alte vaak aan te denken. Maar dat is erg moeilijk. Doe jij lekker rustig aan. Lekker warm douchen voor je spieren!!

Groetjes Sonnie

----------


## Sonnie

Hoi Onassa

Vervelend voor je dat je een terugval hebt. hoop dat de 40 mg. snel zijn werk doet. Ik merk trouwens ook dat ik `s ochtends het meest last heb maar dan van de duizeligheid. En dat ik moeilijk kan opstarten. Terwijl ik normaal een ochtendmens ben. Wordt ik pas rond 3 uur in de middag pas actiever nu. Met de 20 mg wel nieuwe bijwerking ook, namelijk oorsuizen. Erg irritant. Die Xanax die jij slikt is toch ook een kalmeringstablet? Hoelang slik jij die al? Ik hoop dat je snel opknapt! Zorg goed voor jezelf!

Groetjes Sonnie

----------


## Sonnie

Hoi Cathje 83

Wat fijn dat je nu zonder medicijnen bent. Weet er inderdaad alles van hoe moeilijk het is om te stoppen. Hoop dat je je zo goed blijft voelen!

Groetjes Sonnie

----------


## Jente

Hoi Sonnie

Vond het boeiend te lezen dat jij ook ooit een virus in het evenwichtsorgaan hebt gehad en daardoor (meer) last van duizeligheid als bijwerking. Ik heb dat nl. ook, met altijd een irritante piep in het oor door de beschadiging. Ik dacht ook altijd al dat dat dan juist de bijwerking was die je 't hardst te pakken kreeg. Toen ik een tijdje geleden overstapte van cipramil naar een ander ad. was het ook heel erg. De huisarts vond het onzin om er medicijnen voor te geven, want die zouden toch niet helpen. Nou, mooi wel! Was er meteen vanaf. Fijn om mijn ogen en hoofd te bewegen zonder dat mijn hersenen er pas twee seconden later achteraan kwamen! Nu heb ik de pilletjes niet meer nodig.

----------


## Onassa

> Hoi Sonnie
> 
> Vond het boeiend te lezen dat jij ook ooit een virus in het evenwichtsorgaan hebt gehad en daardoor (meer) last van duizeligheid als bijwerking. Ik heb dat nl. ook, met altijd een irritante piep in het oor door de beschadiging. Ik dacht ook altijd al dat dat dan juist de bijwerking was die je 't hardst te pakken kreeg. Toen ik een tijdje geleden overstapte van cipramil naar een ander ad. was het ook heel erg. De huisarts vond het onzin om er medicijnen voor te geven, want die zouden toch niet helpen. Nou, mooi wel! Was er meteen vanaf. Fijn om mijn ogen en hoofd te bewegen zonder dat mijn hersenen er pas twee seconden later achteraan kwamen! Nu heb ik de pilletjes niet meer nodig.


ook deze klachten herken ik.
duizeligheid en net wat je zegt,alsof je hersens niet goed synchroon lopen met je zintuigen.
Ook oorsuizen herken ik wat in, alleen dan is het niet echt suizen, maar neer de bloeddruk die ik in mijn linker oor hoor pompen.

----------


## Sonnie

Hoi Jente

Fijn dat jij eraf bent gekomen van die duizeligheid! Als ik zo brutaal mag zijn,welke ad slik jij nu? En welke medicijnen kreeg jij voor de Duizeligheid? Alvast bedankt voor je reactie!

Groetjes Sonnie

----------


## Jente

Oei, ik heb het doosje al weggegooid...Maar het was iets dat ik ook kreeg toen ik een virus in mijn evenwichtsorgaan had..
En ik heb nu 9 weken nortrilen geslikt, maar dat werkt niet, dus weer afgebouwd. Nu weet ik het even niet meer.

----------


## mara42

Ben sinds 5 dagen weer begonnen met de citalopram en ik voel me zo rot! Meteen de dag erna 's morgens spuugen, geen eetlust, duizelig, en het lijkt 's middags beter te gaan maar jongens wat een hel. Vandaag een mega panic attack (ik heb me echt nog nooit zo rot gevoeld). Ik lees overal dat je er gewoon doorheen moet en dat het erbij hoort! Maar ik heb het al eens eerder gebruikt en nog nooit zulke heftige bijwerkingen gehad. Wat zijn jullie ervaringen daar haal ik namelijk wel troost en geruststelling uit?!
Groetjes

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dag Mara, toen ik begon met citalopram (ben nu aan het afbouwen met een ander middel en mag eind volgende week met een nieuw middel startten) voelde ik me ook erg beroerd, net of ik straalbezopen was. En de paniek die je ervaart, die had ik ook. Destijds heb ik andere ondersteunende medicatie geweigerd (ben toch niet gek, ik wil niet zoveel pillen slikken), maar nu ik afbouw en straks met iets nieuw begin ligt er wel degelijk een doosje oxazepam in de kast.

Met de citalopram kon ik na twee weken duidelijk merken dat de klachten van het opstarten verdwenen.

Sterkte,

Kakel

----------


## mara42

dank je wel bied alweer wat troost! Maar met nog 11 dagen te gaan om bij de 2 weken te zijn is nog wel lang. Wordt het ondertussen beter?
Maar mag ik vragen waarom je met citalopram bent gestopt?
groetjes mara

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dag Mara,

Nadat het met citalopram een poos de goede kant op was gegaan raakte ik opnieuw in een dip. Op advies van mijn behandelaar ben ik toen overgestapt. Ik heb het een jaar gebruikt. Ik weet dat de eerste week heftiger was dan de tweede. Overleg anders met degene die het middel heeft voorgeschreven, wellicht kun je er iets bij krijgen zodat je de bijwerkingen beter kunt verdragen.

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## mara42

`hoi `kakel

Lief dat je reageert! Gisteren een pil erbij gekregen voor de misselijkheid maar die heeft niet geholpen vanochtend gewoon weer spugen. Vandaag dag 10 en maar weer hopen dat het dan morgen echt beter gaat. Volgens de dokter staat er 14 dagen voor maar mijn hemel wat een elllende. En weet je wat ik zo vaag vind dat ik er eerder niet zo last van heb gehad maar nu wel, snap ik echt niet.
Hoop dat jij je nu goed voelt! 
Groetjes Mara

----------


## Onassa

Ik herken het Mara.
Voorheen had ik ook geen last en nu heb ik het dus ook die misselijkheid.
Dat vind ik idd wel vreemd zeker nu jij hetzelfde blijkt te ervaren.

----------


## kaatjekakel

Heb je misschien een ander merk dan de vorige keer, of merkloos?

----------


## mara42

Hoi,

Nee ik heb nog dezelfde pillen. Maar ik was nu ookal niet echt lekker toen ik begon misschien dat dat meespeelt?!
Vandaag voor het eerst niet gespuugd whoohoo!
Blijft lastig om 's morgens mijn temperatuur te regelen met al dat zweten. Koude voeten maar ze zweten wel lol. Ik blijf die ochtenden echt een ramp vinden. Maar goed vandaag voor het eerst iets beter dus we houden moed!
Hoe is het met jullie?
Groetjes Mara

----------


## Onassa

De ochtende zijn bij mij ook steeds niet best.
Ik plan daarom ook als het even kan niets in de ochtend.
Na twee uur gaat het dan vaak weer wat beter en kan ik weer wat dingen gaan doen.

----------


## mara42

`hoi, bedank voor je reactie. Nou ik moet zeggen op dag 13 gaat het eigenlijk wel goed! Vandaag normaal wakker geworden en weer niet gespuugd! Ze zeggen dat de bijwerkingen 2 weken duren. Ik begin het te geloven. whoohoo.

----------


## mara42

Jongens en Meiden natuurlijk ik wilde jullie even laten weten dat inderdaad hou vol de eerste 2 weken zijn echt een ramp maar het wordt beter!!! Vandaag weer een goede dag. Niet misselijk en alweer een uurtje langer geslapen. Nog wel wat wiebelig maar als dat het is dan is het prima te doen. Alles beter dan de voorgaande dagen. Succes allemaal

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Goed dat je je dosis verhoogd hebt op het moment dat je een dipje had!
Vervelend dat je duizelig bent en oorsuizen/druk hebt.

@ Cathje83,
Vervelend dat je in een postnatale depressie kwam, gelukkig ben je er inmiddels bovenop! Heb je veel afbouw verschijnselen gehad bij je laatste poging?
Ja een kindje willen is zeker een goede motivatie!

@ Sonnie,
Is het meegevallen bij de tandarts?
Vervelend dat je zo duizelig bent en dat je moeite hebt met opstaan/opstarten, hopelijk is dat inmiddels verbeterd!

@ Jente,
Vervelend dat je klachten hebt door gehoorbeschadiging  :Frown: 
Wel fijn dat de medicijnen tegen duizeligheid hielpen ondanks dat je huisarts je ze eerst niet wou geven! 

@ Mara,
Vervelend dat je nu heftigere bijwerkingen hebt gehad bij opbouwen/beginnen met Citalopram dan dat je eerder had en dat het medicijn tegen misselijkheid niet hielp voor je  :Frown:  
Fijn dat je nu niet meer misselijk bent en langer slaapt! Hopelijk voel je je snel weer helemaal fit!

----------


## Sonnie

Hoi Allemaal
Even een berichtje van mij! Ben een tijd niet op het forum geweest. Het lukte me niet om erop te komen. Heel vaag. Maar goed. Ik slik nu alweer een aantal maanden 20mg. Citalopram. En moet zeggen( even afkloppen) dat het redelijk goed gaat. Heb geen angst-en paniekaanvallen meer gehad. Wel heb ik af en toe last van oorsuizen en slaap heel slecht! Ik heb wel ook daarnaast een betablokker gekregen. Omdat mijn hartslag continue heel hoog bleek te zijn ook in rust. Ik heb ook regelmatig een overslag. Nu met die betablokker merk ik dat mijn hartslag wat rustiger is. En de adrenaline ook niet meer zo door mijn lichaam giert! Wel vind ik het een rotidee dat ik deze medicatie moet blijven slikken. Maar goed voorlopig heb ik er baat bij. Ben ook weer sinds augustig beonnen met werken. Na een ziekte periode van bijna een jaar. Alleen is mijn baas er negatief naar mij toe. Omdat ik zolang weg ben geweest. Ik moest hem de garantie geven dat ik van al mijn klachten afwas. Helaas voor hem en voor mij kan ik hem die niet geven. Hij vind mijn klachten aanstellerij!! En dat geeft mij zo`n kutgevoel. De druk om te werken en goed te functioneren, is daarom ook erg groot. Hij weigert mij ook volledig beter te melden Terwijl ik al maanden 100% werk en goed functioneer. Werkt dus niet echt mee voor het zelfvertrouwen. Mara ik hoop dat het met jou inmiddels ook beter gaat met de medicatie? Ik zag dat je ook opstart problemen had. Heel herkenbaar hoor! Hoop trouwens dat het met jullie allemaal goed gaat!! Want het blijft een onbeschrijflijke last die klachten van ons. 
Groetjes Sonnie

----------


## voetbalfan

Ik heb eerst citalopram gehad, maar dat sloeg totaal niet aan en had nog meer angst en paniekaanvallen als daarvoor, nu heb ik prozac gekregen, maar vindt het erg eng om het te gaan slikken.
maar wil ook graag van die angst /paniek en de depressie af , dus wil toch gaan proberen met een halve te beginnen, wie heeft er ervaringen met prozac???
Groetjes

----------


## sietske763

heb ook een paar maanden prozac geslikt,
helemaal niets van gemerkt

----------


## voetbalfan

dus je kunt die troep(prozac) dus net zo goed niet slikken, en iets anders proberen?

----------


## skippie

> Vanavond neem ik voor het eerst de 30 mg, ben benieuwd hoe ik me morgen voel, of er veel bijwerkingen zijn. Mag ik dan ook tegen jullie aan zeuren?
> 
> Heb de laatste week ook weer toegenomen stress-klachten en hyperventilatie. Ga er dus zelf ook van uit dat de dosering te laag is.


ik gebruik s'morgens 30 mg citalopram en voor het naar bed gaan 7,5 mg mirtazapine,daarvan is bekend dat je er goed op slaapt,ik ook.Toe ik was opgenomen kregen meerdere mensen dat om goed te kunnen slapen.
groetjes.

----------


## mara42

hey allemaal ff berichtje van mij. Nou de ergste bijwerkingen zijn weg! gelukkig! Nog wel last van oorsuizen en dat dromen, jeetje jongens ik word 's morgens wakker helemaal moe van al die dromen. Je kunt het je gewoon niet voorstellen wat ik allemaal mee maak 's nachts hahaaha. Nee serieus ik word er helemaal gek van. Heeft iemand van jullie ook die ervaring? En is er wat tegen te doen of te nemen? Hoop dat het allemaal heel goed met jullie gaat!!! kkuz

----------


## Sonnie

> Ik heb eerst citalopram gehad, maar dat sloeg totaal niet aan en had nog meer angst en paniekaanvallen als daarvoor, nu heb ik prozac gekregen, maar vindt het erg eng om het te gaan slikken.
> maar wil ook graag van die angst /paniek en de depressie af , dus wil toch gaan proberen met een halve te beginnen, wie heeft er ervaringen met prozac???
> Groetjes


Hoi Voetbalfan
Ik heb meerdere keren prozac gebruikt en het werkte bij prima. Wel moet je weer rekening houden met het starten dat je klachten kunnen verergeren in het begin. Ik zelf heb daar bij prozac niet zoveel last van gehad, wel bij de citalopram die ik nu slik. Ik moest op medisch advies overstappen naar een ander ad. omdat ik blauwe plekken kreeg van prozac. De meeste hebben daar geen last van. Dus laat dat je daar niet van afschrikken. Wel is een nadeel dat ik heel veel ben aangekomen door de prozac. Maar dat was voor mij op dat moment niet zo belangrijk meer. Want de klachten van angst- en paniek verdwenen wel en dat was me alles waard.
Veel succes met je keuze hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt

----------


## Sonnie

> hey allemaal ff berichtje van mij. Nou de ergste bijwerkingen zijn weg! gelukkig! Nog wel last van oorsuizen en dat dromen, jeetje jongens ik word 's morgens wakker helemaal moe van al die dromen. Je kunt het je gewoon niet voorstellen wat ik allemaal mee maak 's nachts hahaaha. Nee serieus ik word er helemaal gek van. Heeft iemand van jullie ook die ervaring? En is er wat tegen te doen of te nemen? Hoop dat het allemaal heel goed met jullie gaat!!! kkuz


Hoi Mara
Ontzettend herkenbaar wat je schrijft!! Ik slik de Citalopram nu alweer een aantal maanden. Maar ook ik heb nog steeds last van oorsuizen. En heb ontzettend veel dromen op een nacht. Toch lijkt het alsof ik ook heel weinig slaap en als ik slaap dan droom ik en word weer wakker en dat wel minstens 10 keer ofzo. Erg pittig. Wil dus ook graag antwoord op deze vraag. Dat oorsuizen is ook erg irritant hè?! Dan denk ik gaat het èèn net beter krijgen we dit weer. Maar stoppen is ook gèèn optie voor mij. Fijn die bijwerkingen, wie heeft een tip????
Alvast bedankt Namens Sonnie

----------


## sietske763

vroeger kreeg je bij meerdere AD,s akineton, is tegen de bijwerkingen.
wel 14 jaar geleden dus ik weet niet of dat nu nog gedaan wordt

----------


## mamalien

> Sinds februari heb ik klachten als...niet kunnen slapen, veel huilen, dodelijke vermoeidheid, piekeren, piekeren, piekeren, nergens meer zin in, paniekaanvallen, veel stressklachten (verkeerd ademen, pijn op de borst, brok in de keel, buikpijn......), geen eetlust, niet meer genieten. Met huisarts en psycholoog heb ik besloten om medicatie te gaan gebruiken. 
> 
> Ik slik nu vier weken citalopram 20mg en had in het begin veel bijwerkingen. Deze zijn nu weg, maar ik merk nog niet dat het gaat werken, alleen wel dat mijn gedachten wat actiever zijn, dat maakt dat de negatieve gedachten over mezelf er niet beter op worden. Ik zou ook zo graag weer eens een goede nacht slapen...... Wil ik te snel?




ik heb jaren cipramil gekregen en ben blij dat ik er eindelijk vanaf ben. het hielp niets. ik kreeg het omdat het een antidepressivum is maar het had ook een werking om je spieren wat te ontspannen. en op dat vlak gaf het geen verschil. zelfs met een paar keer verhoging. 

de dokter kan het misschien wel nog verhogen van dosis.
ik zeg gewoon mijn mening  :Wink:  ik wil je zeker niet down maken na mijn reactie 
groetjes

----------


## martin1965

Ben nu 7 weken aan de cipramil. Omdat ik bang was voor de bijwerkingen (negatieve ervaringen met andere AD's) gestart in druppelvorm en rustig opgebouwd. (2 dagen 2 druppels, daarna 2 dagen 4 druppels, 2 dagen 6 druppels en vanaf toen 8 druppels - 8 druppels komt overeen met 20 mg in tabletvorm).

Ik gebruik dit middel vanwege (ernstige) angst en spanningsklachten

Echt vervelende bijwerkingen heb ik van de cipramil niet gehad. In het begin vooral wat slaperigheid en geeuwen en wat hoofdpijn (niet heel erg, met 2 paracetamol per dag was ik er van af).

Ik heb in de 7 weken 2 maal flink liggen dromen, het waren geen nachtmerries. Maar ik droomde ook wel eens voor die tijd. En de meeste dromen vergeet je al voor je wakker bent.

Ik ben iets rustiger sinds ik cipramil gebruik. Ik heb minder angstaanvallen en/of ze zijn minder heftig. Maar ik ben nog niet van al mijn paniek af. psychotherapie zal me verder moeten helpen.

Ik ben 5 weken opgenomen geweest omdat het echt niet meer ging thuis. Gelijktijdig met het invoeren van de cipramil hebben ze me laten stoppen met Alprazolam (6 maal daags 0,5 mg) en nu kan ik toe met 3 maal daags 25 mg Librium (ter vergelijking - deze pillen zijn ongeveer even sterk in werking, alleen is Alprazolam kortwerkend en Librium langwerkend).

Ik ben in ieder geval een behoorlijk stuk opgeknapt door die opname. En over het middel Cipramil kan ik alleen maar positief zijn, als het me verder helpt in het overwinnen van alle angsten en fobieen dan blijf ik het voorlopig gebruiken.

Dat druppelflesje van de cipramil druppelt overigens onhandig. Je moet er vaak nogal wat geduld voor hebben.

----------


## Neetje

Ik ben begin maart gestart met 10 mg citalopram, na 2 weken werd deze verhoogd naar 20 mg. Omdat ik er totaal niets van merk is de dosis ondertussen gelijdelijk aan verhoogd van 20 mg, naar 30 mg, van 30 mg naar 40 mg en sinds vorige week zit ik al op de 50 mg (daar waar 60 mg de max is volgens mijn psychiater).

Daarnaast gebruik ik 3x daags alprazolam en moet ik voor t slapen gaan echt een temazapam bom 20 mg innemen om in slaap te komen.

Ik heb geen bijwerkingen, ik merk zelfs helemaal niet dat ik het gebruik. Het is net of ik immuun ben voor deze medicatie.

Ik heb deze week een andere psychiater bezocht en hij wil gaan kijken welke medicatie WEL werkt bij mij.

Ik ben de hele dag onrustig, het is een chaos in mijn hoofd en het gaat maar door. De Temazapam is de enige die aanslaat, zodra de bom erin zit ben ik binnen een half uur in dromenland. Alleen duren de nachten tekort voor me, ik mag blij zijn als ik 4 uur slaap  :Frown: 

Ik had nooit gedacht dat ik ooit in deze situatie terecht zou komen en dat is voor mij erg moeilijk om te accepteren.

Ben mezelf volledig kwijt sinds kerst 2010  :Confused:  ......... psycho therapie werkt averechts bij mij, het MOETEN geeft mij teveel druk, dus hier ga ik wsl mee stoppen zodra ik de knoop heb doorgehakt om over te stappen naar die andere psychiater.


Groetjes

----------


## martin1965

Neetje, ik heb ook de situatie meegemaakt dat de psychotherapie MOETEN, me teveel was.
Door de overstap van de ene zorginstelling naar de andere zit ik nu even zonder behandeling, dat is ook niet alles, maar ik ben nog wel een week of 5 zonder afspraken en dat is stiekem ook wel lekker.
Ik ben overigens overgestapt van de ene GGZ naar de andere omdat ik die eerste te ver van huis vond en ik er niet meer heen durf te rijden. Zo erg is het al met mij.

Alprazolam zie ik (als ervaringsdeskundige) echt als een goed middel om dingen te gaan doen die je niet meer durft, en deze dan vantevoren in te nemen. Als middel om dagelijks te gebruiken en om kalm te blijven is het niet geschikt, daar werkt het te kort voor. Het is verslavend en het helpt je echt niet. Alleen als er een duidelijke reden is voor je huidige toestand (iets akeligs wat je is overkomen ofzo) dan kan het tijdelijk rust geven. Overleg met je arts of/hoe lang je alprazolam gaat gebruiken. Het is in ieder geval zeer verslavend.

Misschien moet bij mij de dosis cipramil ook verhoogd worden. Het doet wel iets, maar nog niet genoeg.
Ik ben al een heel leven gewend om angstaanvallen te krijgen, dus ik verwacht ze nu ook telkens. Daarmee roep ik ze dus zelf ook steeds weer over me af. Hopelijk helpt cipramil in combinatie met therapie.

Van Fevarin weet ik al dat het me niet helpt, maar alleen maar ongewenste bijwerkingen geeft. (zoals somberheid en impotentie)

Van Prozac en Cymbalta kreeg ik meteen bij de eerste pil al zeer heftige aanvallen van angst, zweten, bleek worden enzovoorts. Die middelen waren erger dan de kwaal.

Ik heb niet gevolgd hoe je in deze situatie terecht bent gekomen, maar tijd en rust zullen je genezen. Probeer zoveel mogelijk problemen waar je mee zit op te lossen.

Wat de psychotherapie betreft: er zijn natuurlijk heel veel therapieen. En er zijn veel psychische kwalen. Maar per kwaal zijn er meerdere behandelingen. Een dokter gaf mij laatst ook aan dat het MIJN behandeling is en dat ik zelf ook moet aangeven wat ik wil. Soms wil men bijvoorbeeld in je verleden zoeken waar je problemen vandaan komen. Als je dat zelf een doodlopende weg vindt dan moet je dat aangeven. Als je exposure hebt (dingen gaan doen die je moeilijk durft) dan is dat zwaar. Soms ben je daar niet klaar voor. Stel dan ook andere dingen voor zoals ontspanningsoefeningen of meditatie/yoga.

Vanwege de vaak lange wachttijden zou ik niet te rigoureus de banden met je huidige behandelaar(s) doorbreken.

Terugkomend op de cipramil, ik denk dat het bij mij wel iets doet. Misschien een hogere dosis dan toch. Heb ook gehoord dat meer mensen met angstklachten hier succesvol mee behandeld zijn.

Als je altijd goed gefunctioneerd hebt, dan is het ook moeilijk om te accepteren dat je nu deze "inzinking" hebt, wat het ook is, overspannen, burn-out, depressie... jij bent ook maar een mens en je hebt misschien veel meegemaakt of teveel hooi op je vork genomen.

Je hebt er niets aan als je het niet kunt accepteren, het helpt je niets. Het is nu eenmaal zo, dus accepteer het wel. Dat is een voorbeeld van cognitieve gedragstherapie.

Kijk niet te ver vooruit, leef van dag tot dag. Zoek rust en probeer leuke dingen te doen. Als je thuis zit, probeer dan elke dag toch regelmatig te leven. Op normale tijden opstaan en gaan slapen, 3 maal daags eten. Elke dag toch minimaal naar buiten voor een wandelingetje of boodschappen...

Je komt er weer uit. Daar hou ik me ook maar aan vast. Ik weet ook dat ik altijd al last heb gehad van overdreven spanningen en dat ik sinds 2008 overspannen ben geraakt en veel te lang ben doorgegaan met werken... en met het onderdrukken van spanningen dmv middelen als alprazolam. Ik snap nog niet dat ik onvoldoende bij mezelf herken als ik veel te veel hooi op mijn vork neem.

Volhouden nu! 

mvg Martin

----------


## Neetje

Hoi Martin,

Ik heb deze week een orienterend gesprek gehad bij een andere psychiater en als ik aangeef dat ik naar hem ga hoef ik niet lang te wachten.

Ik heb behoefte aan praten en bij het ggz waar ik nu zit krijg ik alleen maar opdrachten mee en medicatie. Er zitten vaak 4 tot 5 weken tussen alvorens ik n nieuwe afspraak heb ... ik kom daar niet verder.

Ik ben in deze situatie gekomen door een overwachte gebeurtenis, te lezen in het topic 'vandaag voel ik me'.

Ik heb straatvrees en probeer echt elke dag naar buiten te gaan, maar ik durf gewoonweg niet. Normaal haalde ik elke dag wat boodschappen omdat ik fysieke klachten heb. De depressie is met kerst ontstaan ... heb nergens zin in.

Ben het wel zat hoor, geen eetlust, weinig rust, chaos in mijn hoofd, slaapproblemen, vertrouwen weg, voel me in de steek gelaten en bedonderd en eigenlijk vind ik weinig tot niets leuk, ja ik design wat met foto's, maar dat is niet elke keer te doen als ik teveel pijn heb.

Het is jammer dat de voetbal is afgelopen ... t wordt een lange zomer

Cirkeltje he

----------


## martin1965

Hoi Neetje,

Ik heb je verhaal opgezocht. (was nog een hele zoektocht). Vind het heel rot voor je wat je is overkomen. Het zal moeten slijten.

Misschien kun je nu een beetje het tennis volgen. of andere sporten. Tour de France ofzo. Ook al ben je geen groot fan er van, het kan toch afleiding geven.

Ik heb er ook van die dagen of momenten bij dat ik niets meer durf en ook de straat zo wat niet op durf. Op dat moment lijkt het ook alsof je het nooit meer zult durven (dat zijn mijn gedachten althans). Ik probeer nu maar te denken dat als ik iets nu niet durf, dat het misschien morgen weer wat beter gaat.

Gelukkig ben je nog in staat om naar de psychiater te gaan, voor mij werd een bepaald adres onbereikbaar (verder van huis dan ik durfde te gaan).

Probeer het positief te zien, het designen met foto's is toch iets waar je soms je ei in kwijt kunt.

Ik las ook ergens dat men sprak over een eventuele opname. Ik heb dat ook nooit gewild, tot ik me zo rot voelde thuis, met telkens paniekaanvallen en alles, dat ik (met moeite) toch in aanmerking kwam voor een opname. Aan de ene kant wilde ik helemaal niet, en was ik blij dat er geen plek onmiddellijk vrij was. Ik had ook al die beelden in mijn hoofd van inrichtingen zoals je die ziet op tv en in films. Een paar dagen later werd ik om 14 uur gebeld dat ik me om 15:30 kon melden. Het was lekker weer en ik was op straat bij buren die aan de auto aan het sleutelen waren, en ik voelde me wel redelijk op dat moment. (zat wel zwaar onder de alprazolam). Dus ik had helemaal geen zin in die opname eigenlijk, maar zo kon ik ook niet verder.
Om een lang verhaal kort te maken: Ze zijn daar goed voor je. Er wordt op je gelet, je krijgt de zorg die je nodig hebt. Je krijgt medicatie (maar alles in overleg, er wordt je niets tegen je wil toegediend). Je krijgt er rust en dagbesteding, je eet er en je slaapt er. Je mag bezoek ontvangen en je mag in het weekend naar huis (als je dat wilt). Ik had een eenpersoonskamer (dat is niet overal zo) en al binnen enkele dagen voelde ik me op mijn gemak daar. (beter dan thuis). Je zit tussen patienten met dezelfde soort klachten. Je kunt steun aan elkaar ervaren, en je kunt ook een gesprek hebben met het personeel of je persoonlijke begeleider of een arts/psychiater.
Als het gaat om een vrijwillige opname, dan kun je ook weer weg als jij dat wilt. Alleen als je een behandeling aangaat is het wel de bedoeling dat je doorgaat tot zij vinden dat je weer naar huis kunt. (of naar huis moet, want als ze je goed genoeg vinden weer dan mag je ook niet langer blijven). Maar je kunt ook tegen hun wil in weg gaan.

Je kunt het in gedachte houden als het echt niet gaat, het gaat niet zo toe als in de film met een spuit in je arm en een dwangbuis of een isoleercel. Dat is alleen voor mensen die aggresief zijn of een gevaar voor zichzelf of de mensen om zich heen.

Die zoektocht naar de juiste AD is een hele puzzel. Was de wetenschap maar een stukje verder, dat ze kunnen zien welk middel bij jou aan zal slaan....

Veel sterkte gewenst en hou vol,

Martin

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Neetje,
Als dit niet aanslaat kan je vragen om iets anders te proberen hoor, meeste leden die AD nemen hebben verschillende geprobeerd voor ze een voor hun goede vonden...
Hopelijk kom je eruit wat je wil, neem je tijd en doe wat voor jou goed voelt!

Hey Martin,
Bedankt voor het delen van jou verhaal en ervaring  :Smile:  
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=13035 in deze post staat een link naar hoe evt passende AD gevonden kan worden...

----------


## Neetje

> Hey Neetje,
> Als dit niet aanslaat kan je vragen om iets anders te proberen hoor, meeste leden die AD nemen hebben verschillende geprobeerd voor ze een voor hun goede vonden...
> Hopelijk kom je eruit wat je wil, neem je tijd en doe wat voor jou goed voelt!


Mijn nieuwe psychiater wil dus wat anders gaan proberen die ook de pijn een beetje onderdrukt, dat was ook een argument om over te stappen naar hem.

Zit met die citalopram op 50 mg, daar waar de max 60 mg is. Dan kan elk mens wel bedenken dat het gewoon niet aanslaat bij mij. Want ik voel me niet beter dan 6 maanden geleden!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Nou hopelijk verbeterd nieuwe ad je mood en je pijn  :Smile: 
In elk geval belangrijk dat je een psych hebt waar je je prettig bij voelt en waar je mee kan praten/overleggen...
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Neetje

Ik merk er nog niet veel van, ben wel veel depressiever vandaag dan voorheen. Kon het erger dan? Ja blijkbaar ... dinsdag terug naar de psychiater en woensdag deel 2 van het opbouw/afbouw traject

bah

----------


## Agnes574

Vaak voel je je in het begin van de behandeling eerst slechter alvorens je beter te voelen, houd daar rekening mee!!

----------


## MartinGroningen

Ik zit sinds 7 dagen aan de Citalopram 20mg , had voorheen 6 week Sint jans kruit geprobeerd maar totaal geen effect. gestopt en toen Mirtazapine gekregen na 5 dagen slikken had ik de blaren op me tong staan  :Frown:  dus moest er accuut mee stoppen. Heb nog steeds die blaren op me tong :s 

Afijn de eerste dag dat ik Citalopram slikte was ik super onrustig en angstig in me lichaam en hoofd, ook kon ik niet slapen hele nacht geen oog dicht gedaan!!! Ik dus na een nacht niet slapen de volgende morgen me 2e ingenomen . Kan zelfs me ogen niet meer rustig houden als ik probeer te slapen springen me ogen als het ware gewoon open heel vreemd , ook heb ik constante spannings hoofdpijn sinds ik aan de citalopram zit boven me ogen en drukt de hele dag :S heel naar . 

Heb die nacht weer niet geslapen ik de volgende dag in paniek me SPITS begeleider gebeld , had echt gevoel dat ik op springen stond . en me "depressieve" gedachten waren die nacht heel erg , volgende dag naar de crisis dienst. Daar hebben ze me 25mg seroquel bijgegeven voor het slapen. Eerste nacht met dat spul had ik een supervage ervaring ermee , werd wel heerlijk loom en ontspannen . maar had ook opeens hele positieve gedachten ?? leek alsof er niks meer aan de hand met me was. Uiteindelijk na anderhalf uur in geslaap gevallen en 5 uurtjes geslapen. Volgende dag was dat hele gevoel weer weg . 

Ik gebruik nu 7 dagen Citalpram en ben nog steeds super onrustig hele dag , met die spannings hoofdpijn er nog bij . zwaar irritant . Als ik die seroquel niet neem dan slaap ik helemaal niet dus die slik ik maar wel elke avond want dan kan ik iig 5 a 6 uurtjes slapen.... hoop snel op verbetering pfff ... het is me wel wat .

----------


## LUKA

Hi,ik wou eigenlijk maar even zeggen dat,volgens mijn huisarts,sipralexa de verbeterde vorm is van cipramil..

Groetjes

----------


## Sonnie

Hoi Martin
Ik herken je verhaal. Toen ik de eerste keer starte met 20 mg citalopram, wist ik niet meer waar ik het zoeken moest. Ik dacht dat ik zou doordraaien. Op aanraden van mijn psychiater, ben ik toen op 10 mg overgegaan en pas na 2 weken weer op de 20 mg gaan zitten. Dat hielp de eerste weken waren erg zwaar. Mij werd veteld dat ik mo9est doorzetten. En dat heb ik ook gedaan. En inderdaad ging het daarna stukken beter. Ben nu een jaar verder. en slik nog steeds dezelfde medicatie. Ben tot nu toe erg tevreden. En voorlopig stop ik er ook niet mee. Heb dat in het verleden meerdere malen geprobeerd.
Omdat ik me zo`n ontzettende looser vond. Maar ieder keer als ik stopte, kwamen na 3 maanden de klachten in alle hevigheid weer terug. Dus nu heb ik het geaccepteerd dat ik het nodig heb. En ook dat geeft rust. Dus zet door! Ik weet hoe je je voelt. Maar uiteindelijk wordt het echt beter. Heel veel sterkte
Groetjes Sonnie

----------


## MartinGroningen

Dag Sonnie , ik moet er erg aan wennen. Gebruik het nu 18 dagen. het gevoel van constant gejaagd zijn is nu gelukkig wel veel minder geworden. Voelde jij je na 2 week al beter of kwam dat nog later ? Ik heb nu beetje het gevoel dat het wel begint te helpen en soms weer niet beetje up en down zeg maar.

Zit nog op de 20mg ik had gevraagd of ik naar de 10mg of iig minder mocht gaan maar dat leek "hun" geen goed plan omdat ik nu toch al met de 20mg was gestart ....

Maar het is al beter dan het was! krijg ik zo het gevoel  :Smile:  en met de seroquel ben ik naar de 12,5 mg gegaan kan ik goed op slapen en voel me overdag lang niet zo moe ervan. Ik zet er ook nog even mee door . en ben wel weer toe aan de "betere" dagen . 

groeten Martin

----------


## Sonnie

Hoi Martin
Bij mij duurde het zo`n week of 4 voordat ik iets begon te merken. Het ging heel geleidelijk aan hoor. Gelukkig dat het al iets beter met je gaat! hoop dat het alleen nog maar beter gaat vanaf nu. Ik moet wel zeggen dat slapen bij mij wel nog een probleem is.
Maar ik weet niet of dat door de medicatie komt. Volgens mij had ik dat daarvoor ook al. Zelfs met slaap medicatie ben ik niet onder zeil te krijgen. Dat is echt nog een probleem. 
Heb al meerdere slaaponderzoeken gehad op het ziekenhuis. Die constateerde dat ik helemaal niet sliep. Maar ze konden me niet helpen. Ik ben doorverwezen naar een slaapcentrum in Den Haag. Maar dar gaat zoveel tijd in beslag nemen weer aan dezelfde onderzoeken. Dat ik er het nut niet meer zo van inzie. Conclusie blijft hetzelfde. Wil nu alleen nog maar oplossing. En Den-Haag is voor mij niet naast de deur. Maar ik slik de medicatie o.a. voor een angst-en paniek stoornis. En openbaar vervoer is voor mij nog geen optie. En een auto heb ik ook niet. Dus is mijn reikwijdte helaas nog beperkt.
Letterlijk en figuurlijk dus erg vermoeiend.
Hou je taai he!!grotjes Sonnie

----------


## Sonnie

Martin ik bedoel dus groetjes i.p.v. grotjes (hi,Hi). Dat krijg je als je slecht slaapt dan ga je fouten maken.

----------


## MartinGroningen

even een update : ik ben inmiddels denk ik zo 3 maand aan de citalopram en voel me geweldig!!! angsten en klachten zijn bijna nihil geworden!! Ik kan nu genieten van drukke menigtes , van de stad , van het station alles voelt nu zoveel rustiger!!!! echt heerlijk. 

tegen depressie helpt het bij mij ook super  :Smile:  kortom ben er erg tevreden over en hoop dat dit zo mag blijven. van mij part slik ik het de rest van me leven.

Groetjes  :Smile:

----------


## mara42

`hoi mensen,
Kom ook maar weer eens langs om een update te geven! De paniek en angsten zijn door de citalopram wel weg, heerlijk! Blijven die vreselijke dromen en zweetaanvallen 's nachts, oorsuizen is ook niet weggegaan. De dromen maken dat de emoties van zo'n droom echt voelen en is dodelijk vermoeiend, herkenbaar? Geen idee wat ik mee aan moet? Stoppen is geen optie omdat het middel goed werkt en ook voor mijn spastische darm doet het wonderen, die is tegenwoordig ook weer rustig. Ik hoop ook echt dat het met jullie ook goed gaat, zo te lezen wel alleen Sonny is ook nog wat onrustig, lieverd hang in there! Groetjes

----------


## MartinGroningen

Hey Mara , dat van die dromen en zweetaanvallen heb ik gelukkig niet . op hoeveel mg zit jij ? wel heb ik af en toe nog is wat hoofdpijn. en soms heb ik het idee dat ik wat agressiever ben :s . maar behalve dat , voel ik me prettig en heerlijk . Kan de wereld echt weer aan. Ik hoop dat bij jou de dromen enzo toch wat minder worden , want het lijkt me wel vermoeiend inderdaad... sterkte en dat het alleen nog maar beter mag gaan!

----------


## pris1972

ik heb 2 weken citalopram gebruikt en ging zo scheel kijken als wat...1 oog trok helemaal naar binnen..op advies van arts gestopt maar ogen nog steeds niet goed...iemand hier ook last van gehad? Neem nu geen ad meer..maar oxa,s door de dag heen..plus goede psychische hulp..en inderdaad ontspanning zoeken en luisteren naar je lichaam..mijn burn out kwam niet van werk maar van onverwerkte emoties uit verleden...nu na 40 jaar ging het licht uit en had ik dus een lichaam die letterlijk gevoelloos was en vast zat..nu na 6 weken van therapie en veel huilen begint er verbetering in te komen,maar die troep hoef ik niet meer...loop nu nog met 1 oog afgeplakt anders zie ik alles dubbel en slik al 2 weken niet meer!!!

----------


## martin1965

Ik ben nu een jaar aan de Citalopram (cipramil) en ik heb nog steeds de druppelvorm. 8 druppels (is ongeveer 10 mg) in de ochtend. Voor mij is dit voldoende. Ik ben stukken beter dan voor de opname, ik werk weer en functioneer weer goed.
Enige is dat ik nog last heb van moeheid, ik moet soms echt een rustdag (een pyamadag noem ik het maar) inplannen en ik lig regelmatig veel te vroeg in bed, om half 8 ofzo. Maar ja, voor de rest ben ik wel positief en voel ik me goed. En mijn drukke werk vreet ook energie. Gebruik geen alcohol meer, al anderhalf jaar niet meer.
Heb nog genoeg tijd voor mijn hobby's.
Voor mij heeft dit medicijn goed uitgepakt. Ik ben nu op een afbouwschema van de kalmeringsmiddelen en hoop daar dit jaar helemaal van af te komen. De AD Cipramil blijf ik gewoon gebruiken.

Nogmaals: met de druppels kun je langzaam opbouwen. (beter dan met de tabletten) Ik vind dit een prettige manier om met dit medijn te starten en ik ben dus gebleven bij de druppelvorm.

Allemaal ontzettend veel succes en gezondheid gewenst!

Martin

----------


## Sonnie

hoi Martin, goed te lezen dat het goed met jouw gaat. En ik hoop dat het afbouwen goed gaat! Succes

Groetjes Sonnie

----------


## MartinGroningen

Ik heb ook super ervaring met dit medicijn , de klachten van depressie en angst zijn echt compleet weg. en na jaren in angst geleefd te hebben is dit echt heerlijk . Je kan nu opeens wel normaal door de stad lopen , naar een winkel gaan echt wat een vrijheid. Alleen ik vind het met de sex nog wel moeilijk , raak wel opgewonden alleen kom echt niet klaar  :Frown:  dus wil binnekort ook de stap zetten om weer op eigen voeten te gaan staan ,alleen dit ga ik wel even overleggen met de huisarts  :Smile:  hoop dat het meevalt om ervan af te komen .  :Big Grin:

----------


## martin1965

Ik heb hetzelfde, MartinGroningen, ik heb ook meer moeite met de sex. Ik krijg nog wel een erectie, maar een viagra helpt beter. En een orgasme krijg ik moeilijker, maar lukt nog wel.
Voor mij is dit de reden om geen hogere dosering van de cipramil te nemen, eigenlijk is 40 mg een normale hoeveelheid, maar ik gebruik slechts 20 mg. Ik ben ook niet 100% van alle angstklachten af, maar het gaat gewoon wel heel veel beter.
In mijn geval doe ik het dus met deze dosering, het is een beetje zoeken naar de middenweg.

----------


## AstroGeert

Ik slik sinds kort citalopram.
En heb daar gemende gevoelens over. Mijn eerst bijwerking waar ik echt moeite mee heb is 't opgeblazen gevoel en de daarbij horende benauwdheid. EN heb 't met de psych erover gehad. Maar die heeft mij niets voorgeschreven voor mijn maag. Dan maar zelf naar de apotheek gegaan en daar wat gekocht. Achteraf beter naar de drogist kunnen gaan. Zelfs bij 5mg. De reden dat ik ze voorgeschreven heb gekregen zijn spanningsklachten en 't gepieker in mijn hoofd wat te verminderen. Verder komen er erg veel gevoelens los en heb daar best moeite mee om daar mee om te gaan. En ervaar wel positieve gevoelens erbij maar dat maakt ook onzeker. En de vermoeidheid soms is best vervelend zeker op 't werk. Ben nu echt aan 't twijfelen gegaan of ik er wel of niet mee door ga. Want ik vind 't drinken van een lekker glas bier af en toe best lekker. En heb geen zin om mij hierdoor vervelend te gaan voelen. 
Ik slik ook nog oxazepam tegen de spanning die ik vooral 's morgen voor 't opstaan ervaar.
IK slikte eerst Seroxat en ben daar mee gestopt. 't Ging 1/2 jaar goed toen kreeg ik ontwenningsverschijnselen. En bleef mij lange tijd niet echt lekker voelen. EN door stres op 't werk ben ik nu citalpram gaan slikken.
Moeilijk allemaal vooral als je er alleen voor staat.
Ik merk dat ik 't meeste voordeel heb met Oxazepam. Maar dat mag je niet blijven slikken.

----------


## anais2

hallo luitjes, ik ben nieuw op dit forum. Ik heb denk ik een verhaal apart aangezien mijn depressie/burn-out in het buitenland naar voren is gekomen. Na jarenlang doorgestooft zonder omkijken ben ik sinds een week of 2 totaal ingestort. mijn ouders wonen op het griekse eiland rhodos, en het laatste jaar merkte ik al dat ik totaal niet meer mezelf was, iedereen om me heen was volmaakt gelukkig, maar ik miste iets...en had frustratie maar wist niet waarover. op advies van mijn vriend lekker een lange tijd naar mijn ouders vertrokken....na 4 weken gebeurde het...ik werd wakker, kon alleen nog maar heel hard huilen en denken aan de dingen die ik fout heb gedaan in mijn levenen vooral niet bereikt heb! de dag en nacht erna zeer heftige paniekaanvallen gehad, ik kon niks meer,concentratie was volledig verdwenen en wist niet waar ik het zoeken moest. na een paar dagen zo erbij gezeten te hebben naar een arts geweest, die me citalopram voorschreef. ik heb niet echt vetrouwen in die man aangezien hij zei dat t ongeveer 15 dagen duurt tot je iets merkt, en ik overal op internet lees dat het wel 6 weken kan duren...uiteraard verschilt het per persoon maar ik vind 2 of 6 weken nogal een verschil! T liefst wil ik naar nederland voor een degelijke behandeling, dus AD en een pscyholoog, maar hier zitten mijn ouders en daar ben ik op het moment helemaal afhankelijk van. Dilemma dus. Ik ben nu op de 8e dag van mijn AD en ik merk dat ik heel erg vlak ben, is dit herkenbaar voor iemand en word dit minder? Ik vind het prettig dat ik niet meer van die angst aanvallen heb, en wat minder onrust heb in mijn hoofd. Maar twee weken gelden kon ik nog overal om huilen en nu lijk ik van steen te zijn, het vlakke gevoel beangstigt me, iemand ervaring hiermee?

----------


## boksken

> Ik heb eerst citalopram gehad, maar dat sloeg totaal niet aan en had nog meer angst en paniekaanvallen als daarvoor, nu heb ik prozac gekregen, maar vindt het erg eng om het te gaan slikken.
> maar wil ook graag van die angst /paniek en de depressie af , dus wil toch gaan proberen met een halve te beginnen, wie heeft er ervaringen met prozac???
> Groetjes


Hallo, ik neem nu al zo'n 2 maand prozac 20 mg en voelde me er goed bij, geen bijwerkingen, alleen de laatste 14 dagen voelde ik me terug zo moe 's nachts zonder slaappil slapen en overdag viel ik soms ook voor paar uur in slaap daarom in overleg met psychiater overgegaan naar 40 mg per dag hopelijk gaat de vermoeidheid nu terug achterwege verder bij het nemen van prozac geen bijwerkingen gehad

----------


## Dehollist

nou das inderdaad niet normaal meer heb ik ook

----------


## django

Ik gebruik sinds twee weken citalopram voor angsten en paniekaanvallen,na de eerste week al rust in mijn hoofd ik zit op 10 mg nu na twee weken geen angst of paniek aanvallen meer.alleen af en toe wat onrustig.werkt goed en hoop dat dit zo blijft en bijna geen bijwerkingen.heb al jaren last van spanningen en soms angtaanvallen en druk in mijn hoofd sinds jaren.laatste weken voor de citalopram werd het erger en ben naar de huisarts geweest die schreef de citalopram van 10 mg voor.en zoals gezegd na twee weken angst en paniek vrij alleen wat onrust,ik hoop dat dit zo blijft ben echt stukken op vooruit gegaan GELUKKIG.ben nu al bang dat de huisarts zegt na een tijd dat ik moet stoppen met gebruik werkt bij mij echt heel goed. Gr django

----------

